#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 《尋源》6/20更新至第十三章

## 弦月

－－－－－－傳送法陣－－－－－－－－－
【尋源】
【舊徵角】
【新徵角】
【第二步 申請單】
【設定】
－－－－－－傳送法陣－－－－－－－－－

－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－－－－
嗯，大家好，這裡是上弦月
最近想來挑戰看看這種方式的小說！
大概會周更吧...............？
總而言之，規則如下
每一張結尾會留下兩個選擇，以留言或聊天室討論方式決定你們的選擇
再由我整理同意數較多的選項
投票時間最長五天，若五天內沒有超過三位獸留言則延長，直到可以清楚顯示哪方多哪方少為止
好了，廢話不多說了，開始囉～
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
＜楔子　一頭熊、一匹狼＞
「付錢。」

一位身材壯碩的棕熊獸人不悅的低聲吼道。

「……？」

那位白狼獸人斜眼瞥了棕熊一下，又繼續把玩起那個高腳酒杯。

然後，冷冷的說了一句：「不要。」

「碰！」

棕熊一拳捶向木質桌面，店裡其他膽小者如白兔、松鼠獸人爭相奔逃出店外。而其他不怕死的，便留下來看熱鬧。

這位棕熊獸人，名叫傲牙。

在地方上經營一間餐廳，生意挺不錯的。

平時的傲牙待獸和善風趣。但只要他生氣起來，便可怕了。

而讓他生氣的原因，大概只有這兩樣了：

吃霸王餐。

還有待獸高傲無理，或者說，不友善。

「再給你一次機會，付錢。」傲牙的怒氣逐漸高漲，他很努力的抑制情緒說道

然而這白狼再度冷哼一聲，轉過身去，不理他了。

他感到自己的理智線極為緊繃，似乎再施以一絲外力便會斷裂。

緩緩舉起了拳頭，傲牙他……

選項：

A 我吞不下這口氣！打下去再說！

B 忍一下好了……

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！

比數：
A：B=3：4
A派：斯冰菊，吉克，天祈

B派：伊默兒，托比，夜鬃狼，奇比斯克

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      恭喜你的小說寫作生涯正式開始！ :wuffer_laugh: 沒想到是選擇性小說，狼版很久沒有出現這種小說啦！既然會影響未來走向很深，非常榮幸拔得頭籌之本狼就選擇──*A*，讓傲牙的怒火一股腦兒爆發出來！

      最後祝福弦月靈感源源不絕！

                                                                                           北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                狼版12年6月20日(乙未端午節)    00:20

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

篇幅有些短
但很不錯!!!
野仔决定選...*B*
畢竟還要顧慮到其他的客人

最後祝兩隻弦月(?)能努力堅持
那我和你一起互尬好了 :jcdragon-kake:

----------


## tobyhokh

我十分喜歡選擇式小說>w< 希望弦月好好加油，一定要連載喔！！！

嗯......要是我，我會選*B*，因為白狼不付錢是白狼不對，但不能因此而打獸。
否則便是傲牙他自己不對了。

----------


## 斑夜

恭喜弦月開始寫小說了，周更要加油喔!(期待
第一次看到選擇式小說，覺得挺有趣的!
我的選擇是......B!因為亂傷人是不對的，即使白狼沒付錢

最後祝端午快樂w(段考也順利過關?

----------


## 奇比斯克

那~我選擇B 因為B感覺接下來就很好商量XD
說不定不是付現金而是想當狼僕還債W

----------


## 吉克

這種選擇性小說還蠻新鮮的耶
我想會是A吧
因為那熊的脾氣已經上來，再加上那狼達到讓熊生氣的兩個條件
大概已經失去理性無法冷靜了吧
加油！我期待以後所有的發展

----------


## 弦月

＜第一章　貓耳的少女＞

白狼冷哼一聲，轉過身去，不理他了。

他感到自己的理智線極為緊繃，似乎再施以一絲外力便會斷裂。

緩緩舉起了拳頭，傲牙他……

「嘿！要打了！要打了！」

「欸欸，我跟你賭一百白狼會贏。」

「那我出兩百傲牙會贏！」

「我加一百！」

「我跟你講喔，我以前看過傲牙打架喔！超可怕的！」

「嗯？那這樣我要加三百！」

身後群獸躁動，都是看好戲的。

為了顧及店的名譽，他強忍即將爆出口的怒氣，用極度不自然、咬牙切齒的聲音道，「你到底是有什麼問題……」

白狼轉過身來，皺著眉喃喃自語道：「怎麼還不打呢……」

然後，他站起身。

伸出了右爪，他做出了一個挑釁的動作。

「打，不然不給錢。」白狼冷冷的說。

然後，一個箭步，白狼衝上前就是一拳。

「喂！為甚麼突然就打獸了！」傲牙有些狼狽的閃開，「至少也先報上姓名來呀！」

「那種事……沒必要！」

*天呀！我第一次遇到這麼不講理的獸！沒錢付就算了！好好講也可以呀！*他心想到。

白狼持續不斷地揮拳。

而傲牙敏捷的閃過他的每一拳。

「快點！打回來！」白狼有些惱羞成怒了，他吼道。

「那就……恭敬不如從命了！」

傲牙右爪握拳，拚進全身力氣往白狼腹部砸去。

但是，白狼並沒有出現理應見到的那些反應──表情沒有扭曲、也沒有聽到什麼慘叫聲。

「什麼……？」

實際上，他什麼也沒有打到。

──不，應該說，

他的拳頭，被一位有著一頭水藍色及臀長髮的貓耳少女擋下了。

重點是，用的是食指。

「嘻嘻！」少女湛藍的雙眼微瞇，甜甜的朝他一笑，「小熊熊，暴力是不對的唷！」

而白狼的表情在那一瞬間變的既興奮又噬血。

「終於……終於出現了！」驀地，他從腰間抽出兩把閃亮的寶劍，朝著那個女孩砍下。

「小菲菲，你也一樣喔～」少女不知何時已經躍上了桌面，手中多了一把劍──應該不是叫做小菲菲的白狼的劍。

她搖來晃去的水藍色長尾上還捲著另一把劍。

「帕悠姆……」白狼氣得咬牙切齒

「噗噗！答錯了唷！人家的名子才不是帕悠姆，等你猜到了人家的名子，人家再讓你消滅也不遲～」

「我要滅了妳！」

應該不是叫做小菲菲的白狼（稱他為菲好了）從腰間抽出了一抹焰紅。

等等……元寶蠟燭？

不對！是炸藥！紅色炸藥呀！！！！！

「別！」

明知丟不中，白狼依然將炸藥朝著貓耳少女的方向擲出。

「找掩護！」

然後……

「碰！」

「咳……咳咳……」

「呃……傲牙？我們錢留在桌上囉……先走了！」

剛剛那一票聚賭的獸人悄悄的退出店門。

傲牙抹了抹滿是泥灰的臉，深吸了一口氣，往炸藥擲出的方向望去。

「很好，非常好。」

牆壁被炸出了一個坑，桌椅凌亂的倒在地上，木屑、塵埃、玻璃碎片到處都是。

「先生，請賠償。」

傲牙朝著還不知所措地朝著已經沒有少女蹤跡的大洞發愣的白狼獸人說道。

「？」

似乎經由傲牙這麼一叫，白狼終於發現自己在做什麼了，他四處張望了一下，然後……

跑了！

往那個大洞直直的衝出去了！

「什麼！給我回來！」

傲牙這次真的生氣了，而且，是無與倫比、他從來沒有感受過的嗔怒！

眨眼間，他變回了體型比剛剛還要更大的熊型態！

「你們幾個！給我收拾店面！等我回來聽到沒有！」他轉頭朝著店員們咆哮了幾聲，接著，從那個大洞衝出店外。

選項：

A 傲牙追得上菲

B 傲牙追不上菲

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！
比數：
A：B=2:1
A派：伊默兒，斯冰菊

B派：夜鬃狼


－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－
恭喜第一章更新！
也恭喜傲牙的店被炸了！（？
幸好這個炸藥的威力還算小，沒有傷及無辜
話說就算選Ａ傲牙的店還是會被炸掉
這次投票期比較短，不好意思，因為我七月一二三要出去玩，得在那之前弄好第二章才行
不好意思囉！
對了，這是篇完全沒有草稿的小說，所以我是想到什麼寫什麼，劇情內容如果很奇怪要提醒我喔！
還有，從這章開始，我將不定期新增＂被廢棄的部分＂或是＂小劇場＂，敬請期待！
－－－－－被廢棄的部分－－－－－－
１這章被廢棄的原章名叫做＂武器庫狼獸人＂
２本來是要讓菲（狼人）用火系魔法的，只是我還不確定會不會寫到魔法，所以被刪掉了
３本來要讓菲和傲牙溝通的，後來改成菲直接逃走（不，是去追人了
４本來炸藥的威力設定成可以炸掉整間店，可是顧及客獸和店員的安全，改成只炸一個洞（這樣也沒有比較安全好嗎？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

嗚哇更新啦!!!
話說我最近都沒在寫嗚嗚嗚
弦月要繼續加油喔嘎
既然傲牙腎上腺素什麼的都來了(?
那我會選*A*
追上小菲菲

----------


## 斑夜

我選B!追不上菲
因為感覺狼和貓的速度一定神快(?
傲牙太大隻了會消耗很多體力的

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      恭喜你終於更新啦！貓耳少女本狼感覺會是此篇小說很重要的獸，也許是白狼的守護神也嗥不定。比起吃霸王餐賒帳更過分的事情居然發生了，意外之下炸了酒館的牆壁，這下子白狼可嗥是吃不完兜著走，所以本狼選擇──*A*！讓白狼被傲牙教訓一頓，再看他有何反應！

                                                                           北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                狼版12年6月27日    18:26

----------


## 弦月

＜第二章　傭兵狼人＞

一頭巨大的棕熊在一個十字路口左右張望著。

「那個該死的傢伙……在哪裡！」

畢竟是稍晚出來的，就算傲牙的爆發力再強，隨便亂衝的話，可能會造成更大的傷害的。

突然，他感覺有東西點了點他的肩膀。

那時一個黑衣白髮的小女孩。

「熊哥哥，你在做什麼呢？」小女孩圓亮的藍色雙眼正毫無畏懼的望著還在生氣狀態的他。

「孩子，有沒有看到一個白毛的狼人。」今天第三次壓下怒火的傲牙稍嫌火爆地問道。

「有喔！我知道！我知道！」

「是嗎？告訴我他往哪裡去了！」傲牙吼道。

「可是，這樣你就會拋下我了呀？我也想知道發生什麼事了！」她完全沒有被傲牙巨大的身形或猛烈的氣勢嚇到，笑著說道，「帶我一起去！」

「什麼？。小孩子不要淌這渾水。」

「什麼小孩子！沒禮貌！人家已經十四歲了！」女孩大聲地說道，氣勢完全不輸給傲牙。

傲牙的嘴角勾出兇狠的弧度。

「看樣子妳這小鬼不是人類吧？普通人類看到我嚇都嚇傻了。」

「嘿嘿～」女投以一個曖昧的笑容。

然後，像突然想到什麼一樣，她再次大吼道，「等一下！我才不是小鬼！我的名子是巡語！巡語·貝登格！」

「好樣的，巡語是吧？上來！」他一把撈起女孩安放在自己的背上。

這個女孩看起來就有一定的戰力，應該可以自己保護自己啦……大概吧？

「耶！太好了！」巡語從口袋取出了不知道是什麼的東西，「熊哥哥，拜託你摀一下耳朵喔～」

「嗯？好。」他用熊掌蓋住了耳朵。

「嗶────────────────！」一個尖銳的笛聲劃破了空氣。

「好了，往那邊去喔！」巡語纖細的手指指向右方的森林。

「喔喔，謝啦！」

「要抓緊喔！」

－　－　－　－　－這好像是分隔線－　－　－　－　－

那團顯眼的白毛球就佇立在前方的老樹下。

「喂！白狼！我給你一次解釋的機會，為甚麼不但不付錢，還炸了我的店！」經過剛剛和巡語的……對話後，他已經沒那麼衝動了。

「诶？你吃霸王餐喔？」巡語從他的背上一躍而下，好奇的問道，「我媽說，一定要有足以把店主連同店面都銷毀的力量才可以吃霸王餐，否則會被追殺──原來就是這個意思啊……？」

「等等，你媽是什麼來頭？」

「對不起剛剛炸了你的店。」

兩人的對話間突然插進了令他詫異的聲音。

那個白狼，很乾脆的道歉了。

「……蛤？」

「我說，對不起剛剛炸了你的店！」

「等等，為甚麼你的態度和剛剛差那麼多？話說你剛剛跑那麼快然後又突然停在這裡到底是在幹什麼？」滿滿的錯愕讓他開始言不及義了。

「我的名子是菲爾·洛卡，你可以叫我菲爾。」白狼很自然的一屁股坐下，沒有理會他的語無倫次，「坐下吧，我們慢慢講。」

「我是最近才加入傭兵行列的新手，最近接到的工作是擒拿帕悠姆──啊！就是我在餐廳要炸的那個女的。」

「還有，我目前正在尋找能一起作戰的夥伴，只是一直沒有人獸願意與我同行。」說到這，菲爾嘆了一口氣。

*等等，那是你動不動就轟炸別獸領域的關係吧？*

「對了，為甚麼要抓那個女孩？她犯了什麼錯？」傲牙問道。

「帕悠姆的意思是『澄澈的藍』，是水神歐卡斯替她取的代稱，她是祂最驕傲的弟子，也是祂未來的接班人，只是……她生性自由奔放、不喜歡受拘束，一直不斷的『越獄』──傭兵們要做的，就是將帕悠姆帶回去，或者審問出她的真名──很明顯的前者比較簡單吧？」

「好吧……恕我再問一件事──到底為甚麼要炸我的餐廳！」

「啊，那是因為……帕悠姆除了喜歡自由外，第二喜歡的就是湊熱鬧和淌渾水了──各地都有情報指出，只要是治安不良、黑道橫行的地方，帕悠姆的出現機率都高到破表，在這之前，我已經遇到過她兩次了，我想她應該不會輕易現身了，所以嘛……我就試圖自己製造混亂……」

「拜託，要製造混亂，去別獸家製造，不要搞到我身上好嗎……對了，我們現在來處理賠償的部分。」傲牙決定先把這事解決完，其他再說。

「啊，我沒跟你講嗎？我身上已經沒錢了呀。」

菲爾一臉平靜的道出令獸震驚的事實。

可是，在傲牙剛要同情他的時後，他說出了比那更驚悚的真相。

「我把我身上剩下的錢都拿去買炸藥了。」

*這狼瘋了！他真的瘋了！*

「等一下，狼哥哥，炸藥沒那麼貴吧？你到底買了多少啊？」很久沒說話的巡語一邊啃著不知哪弄來的肉，一邊說道。

「沒多少啊……頂多兩箱吧？」

「咳……咳咳……兩箱！？你到底炸了……不對，要炸多少生物呀？」這就是一邊吃東西一邊聽到驚悚答案的下場。

「帕悠姆炸不到的……」

「那你還炸！」這次換傲牙大吼了。

「好了，我們不要管那個，熊人，你要不要加入成為我的傭兵夥伴，共組一個傭兵團？如果我們抓到帕悠姆，拿到的賞金可以蓋一棟一百層樓的大飯店喔！應該還有剩！」

「我還想要我的命……」

「好喔！我們加入」傲牙話都還沒說完，巡語就先開口了，「可是，你要答應我，等任務結束後要分我七成賞金！」

「等等！七成是怎樣？應該沒有哪個……」

「成交。」

「笨蛋會答應吧……」傲牙慢慢吐出剛剛沒講完的幾個字

「既然你女兒都答應了，我們上路吧？」

「等等，事情演變到很奇怪的地步了，第一、這小鬼不是我女兒，第二、你是哪根筋不對了，你真的要分這小鬼那麼多錢？」無視巡語「我不是小鬼！」的發言，他激動的說道。

「當然啊，這是平分吧？看在我炸了你的店的份上，你們一人三成五、我留三成，平分，不是嗎？」

「我完全無法理解你的思考……」

「總而言之！我們的傭兵團成立了對吧！」巡語快樂的喊道，「名稱呢？名稱呢？」

選項：

A「嗯……就叫闇夜三煞 怎麼樣？」菲爾問道。

B「不要！那聽起來好奇怪！要嘛也應該叫巡語私有的傭兵團！」巡語雙手插腰、一臉高傲的說道。

c「你們兩個到底都在想什麼！我只是路過的啊！」傲牙只能無助的朝天大吼。

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！（其實我懷疑這次的選項不會有影響（？

比數：
A：B：C=4：2：2

A派：夜鬃狼、伊默兒/野魂、艾萊維亞拉、奇比斯克

B派：帕格薩斯、雪麒

C派：路恩。希格雷因、斯冰菊 

－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－
對不起我寫道最後才想到要弄選項所以這次的選項很詭異（還有選項Ｃ就是那樣沒錯，不要懷疑
恭喜第二章更新！今天先來更小說之後再畫委託
對不起本來說投票期到６／２９然後今天才更新(ry
話說這次都沒啥獸投票，而且大家說的都挺有道理的重點是我不知道A該怎麼開頭，所以我就弄了一個挺中立的發展了
花時間來做抉擇的各位，不好意思了（鞠躬

對了，這是我寫到這裡的結論：
１傲牙是隻EQ很高的獸，而且很容易被牽著鼻子走
２菲爾其實是天然呆？
３帕悠姆一整個是來亂的
４巡語也差不多
５選項Ｃ是不小心納入的

對了，歡迎大家猜猜巡語的身分喔！猜對沒有獎品
就算猜到我也不會跟你講畢竟劇透是不好的
我好怕有獸猜到這樣以我可愛的小小心靈來看的話我一定會把他改掉
好啦應該不至於會改掉
總而言之，歡迎猜猜看喔～

－－－－－被廢棄的部分－－－－－－
１這章被廢棄的原章名叫做＂傲牙不知道白狼怎麼活到今天的＂
２巡語的名子本來是「巡雨」，只是因為新注音自動選字一直跳出「巡語」所以沿用了
３菲爾的各種名子：菲留斯、菲利浦、菲洛斯、菲特、奧菲斯，最後用自動選擇棄選到了菲爾幸好沒選到菲利浦
４對了，巡語的名子和某粉紅髮喜歡鮪魚好像還會變章魚的女性完全沒有關係，巡語在我認識她前就存在於我的設定集裡面了
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

好特別的小說ww

為了突顯傲牙的主角氣場(?
我決定選C~

其實菲爾的任務已經完成了吧ww
但如果這麼早結束我們就沒小說看了www
請讓他繼續呆下去(不對
是說妳沒說我還沒想到ルカ

----------


## 斑夜

那我就選A囉～
闇夜三煞這名稱感覺又帥又有點可愛w
也許巡語是帕悠姆的孩子？

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      終於更新啦！本狼沒想到會迸出一個人類少女，並且根據情節來看，她絕對來頭不小！不過，倘若傲牙真的要跟菲爾以及巡語一塊上路，他被炸毀的店由誰來看管與重建呢？

      這次有三個選擇哪！選擇愈多本狼愈覺得作者的靈感豐富，也許本狼的小說也可以試試看！本狼最終決定選擇──C，讓傲牙無奈吶喊！其實一開始本狼想選B，不過既然巡語都已經可以拿七成的優渥賞金了(當然前提是任務成功。)，本狼就想別讓傭兵團取名也讓巡語決定，就讓苦主傲牙吶喊吧！

      至於本狼猜測巡語是誰？本狼大膽臆測就是帕悠姆本神！有可能她深信「最危險的地方就是最安全的地方。」，於是放膽加入追緝的傭兵團博取成員信任。

      本狼最後也祝福弦月靈感源源不絕，第三章早日刊出！

                                                                                                 北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                      狼版12年7月9日    10:18

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

A
巡語好屁孩啊(⊙⊙)
不過這的確滿不影響發展的XD
總之祝上弦月囉
然後我的小說應該快好了(噴血

----------


## 弦月

＜第三章　正式成立！＞

「好的！現在開始投票！」巡語迅速地用不知道哪裡撿來的筆把將剛剛的那幾個傭兵團候選名寫在不知到哪裡撿來的紙板上，「然後，出發去問路人！」

她抱著紙板跳了起來，往城鎮的方向飛快的跑了起來。

「等等，為甚麼我只是路過的也在選項裡面？」

「你是團裡的夥伴，你也有發言權。」菲爾滿臉「你怎麼會問這種問題」的表情。

「我想問的不是這個……」面對如此……的菲爾，傲牙只能用熊掌抵住腦袋，無言了。

「走吧，去追她。」

《森林外，一個人來獸往的路口》

「狼先生！請問你覺得哪個比較好？」

他們一出了森林，看到的便是正在糾纏一隻黑毛狼人的巡語。

「為了突顯傲牙的主角氣場，我決定選C～」

「等等，主角氣場是怎麼回事？」對於那個黑狼的發言，傲牙感到不解

「就是……你的店在第一章就被炸掉的意思？」

「第一章又是……？」

待他回過神來，巡語又抓住另一隻有著白毛和紫毛的貓兒。

「選A囉～闇夜三煞這名稱感覺又帥又有點可愛w。」

「現在是……？為什麼我看到表情符號了！」

「不要問，」菲爾說道，「那可能是他們那一族的能力？」

「還能力勒……」
 
「本狼最終決定選擇——C，讓傲牙無奈吶喊！其實一開始……」

「這裡真的已經失去控制了……等她選好了再叫我……」雖然那位黑白狼人似乎還有話想講，但他一句都不想再多聽了……

傲牙自暴自棄的用熊掌摀住耳朵。

「傲牙呀，你可以繼續聽啊！」專心的在板子上書寫的巡語抬起頭看了他一下，低下頭繼續喃喃自語道，「奇怪了，因為我拿了獎金就是不選B嗎……」

「我選B，要理由嗎？」另一頭路過的獸戳戳巡語的肩膀。

「不用！不用！謝謝！」

《然後過了一陣子》

「宣布最後結果，A四票，B兩票，C兩票……」巡語嘟著嘴，有些不甘願的說道，「就決定是闇夜三煞了……」

「什麼？」直到剛剛，傲牙堵住耳朵的熊掌都沒有移開過，自然是聽不到巡語的發言的。

「我的提案通過了。」菲爾露出了得意的神情，「誰叫你的提案是『我只是路過的』。」

「就說那不是個提案了！我可以拋棄你們離開這裡嗎！！！！！」傲牙朝天咆哮道。
 
「不可以，不然你的店就沒獸幫你整修了。」這句話再度重傷了傲牙。

話語的主獸也依然是擺出是一副「不接受的話就拉倒」的表情。

「哎呀哎呀，你們兩位感情真好呢～」巡語一臉幸災樂禍的調侃他。

他對他的未來感到擔憂。

{分隔線分隔線分隔線分隔線分隔線分隔線}

「菲爾！好久不見了！」

一個鱷魚獸人拍了拍菲爾的肩膀。

「分會長，這是我的團員，傲牙還有巡語。」

「這是傭兵協會西魯分會的分會長，古哈特，通稱是古赫。」

「古哈特你好！我是巡語·貝登格！請多多指教！」就算面對體型比她大上快三倍，連菲爾都得低聲下氣的鱷魚獸人，巡語依然面不改色的直呼對方全名。

「欸，小鬼，加敬稱！」傲牙立刻賞她一拳（當然很輕）。

「哦？貝登格家族的？嗯，不錯，有前途。」古赫很滿意的點點頭，然後，長吻湊近他耳邊悄聲說道，「欸，你真的答應當他的夥伴了？這傢伙可是個炸彈狂耶！」

「很不幸的，已經被炸過了。」他無奈的回話道。
 
「唉……」古赫嘆了口氣，接著說道，「對了，你們今天是來登記的吧？」

「是的。」並無追問剛剛兩獸的交談，菲爾很簡單的回話道。

 「資料……資料……那個在哪裡啊……啊，找到了！」古赫坐回自己的座位，翻找了一陣後從辦公桌的抽屜裡抽出了一個資料夾。

「把團名還有你們的資料填一填」

不到半個小時，他們三個已經分工填完了那數十張表格。

「嗯……傲牙，棕熊，二十五歲……巡語，人類，十四歲……」

「奇怪了，我以為她只有七八歲，然後他應該已經四五十了吧？」

「熊族的『壯碩』軀體是有礙到你啊！」/「人家只是比較嬌小而已！一定會再發育的！」

一人一獸幾乎是同時吼了出來。

「好，好，不要激動！菲爾是很直率（白目）沒錯，可是他也是你們的夥伴啊！不要成立不到一小時就鬧翻啊！」古赫用不怎麼真心的話語試圖挽救氣氛。

然後，他順勢換了個話題，「對了，闇夜三煞這個團名誰取的啊？」

來自兩雙金光的銳利眼刀立刻刺在喝著茶的白狼身上。

不過，他還是沒體認到現場的氣氛。

「嗯，果然是炸……菲爾的品味，」他點了點頭，抬起頭說道，「傲牙，你要不要去買個武器？你們團裡只剩你沒有武器喔！填了武器，以後需要的客人就能視各團的武器分配選擇要不要雇用你們了。」

「不用！我可是有爪子的！」他亮出烏亮的，有如一根根銳利匕首的巨爪，「這還只是獸人型態呢，我的獸型態呀……哼哼……」嘴角勾出兇狠的弧度，傲牙自豪的道。

「可是，你這種爪子很不好拿東西，而且很容易把筆握爆……為什麼不要連爪子都弄成人手那樣？」菲爾伸出了細細的食指戳了戳他的熊掌。

「我管你啊！老子喜歡！」傲牙一把抓過桌上那隻原子筆，大剌剌的在「武器」那格填上「爪子」兩個字。
 
期間，他瞥見巡語的表格似乎沒有填滿？

「呃……爪子也不是不行啦，對了，現在剛好有幾個最新的任務，要接嗎？」

「誒？菲爾他不是接過任務了嗎？帕悠姆那個？」巡語不解的問道。
 
「啊，那個喔……之前菲爾並沒有所屬的傭兵團，不能接任務的，帕悠姆那個只是『懸賞』而已。」

「原來如此。」她點點頭，表示了解。

「那麼，適合初級傭兵團的任務……剛好有這兩個：『護送商人卡莎的商隊前往恆琥鎮』和『尋找月光薄荷』，你們要接哪個？」

選項：
A護送商隊 

B尋找薄荷

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！

比數：
A：B=3：4

A派：小伊默，蒼爺，汪汪

B派：天祈、夜鬃狼、斯冰菊、銀牙

－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－
路恩我很努力的維持菲爾呆的形象
恭喜第三章更新！這章的劇情整個原地踏步啊……
話說我以為各位惡搞心態來著的獸們會讓B和C通過的說，沒想到這次是菲爾的勝利！？

還有我說一件事，有時候就算那周是A派的勝利，如果我想寫的話，B派的劇情還是有可能被納入的那你還出什麼選項……
對了最後劇透一下，選項絕對不是字面上的意思，別猜，猜對會破梗
－－－－－時空背景解釋－－－－－－
１傲牙他們所在的地方是大陸上偏僻的那一端，傭兵團比較不會互相搶任務
２故事的時空背景是中世紀+現代 （天哪那啥，如果有奇怪之處就直接無視（喂

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

天啊！更新了(吐血
我們當路過獸真是有趣www
這兩個任務感覺都好好玩(?!
那麼為了讓強盜之類的出現
那就選A
然後祝上弦月靈感多多，寫作順利～

----------


## 斑夜

看到自己出現時嚇了一跳
這樣的寫法挺有趣的~

然後我選B，因為........(正在地上打滾wwww
等等那又不是貓薄荷

更新繼續加油喔!

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      你的更新速度真是神速哪！第三章這麼快就出爐，本狼非常尷尬。(眺望已經近兩年沒更新的小說……)

      本狼和投票獸出場讓本狼受寵若驚，不曉得未來弦月還會不會安排類似情節？話嗥當鱷魚出現時，本狼還以為傲嬌頓阿傲登場了，沒想到是原創獸。這次本狼選擇──B，因為本狼愛月亮以及一開始誤以為是星爺的月光寶盒，另外就是本狼認為月光薄荷會成為能幫助傭兵團脫困的關鍵道具！

      最後祝福弦月靈感源源不絕、寫作順利！

                                                                                    北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                         狼版12年7月15日    01:18

----------


## 月光銀牙

我就選B啦

不過月光薄荷.....讓我想到月光豆芽菜......

有種不好的預感

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

一次看完三章了~

那蒼我就選A好了

期待下一篇

----------


## 汪汪

我想選A護送商隊 
因為感覺很有RPG
強盜出現的感覺OuO

話說這故事觀有魔法的存在嗎??

----------


## 破魔 月牙

月月(x 做的小說很好看喔～
坐等更新 
有連續劇的感覺
『A』

----------


## 弦月

其實我第四章早就構思好了，
只是完全沒有足夠的時間把它打下來
未來的每一章應該都會面臨這種情況，
而且九月之後會更嚴重……

所以先在此向期待小說的各位說聲抱歉
我以後小說不會像之前一樣神速更新
可是如果我有空還是會努力更新的！
這種狀況大概會持續到明年五月，接著就會恢復週更了！
舊蒸餃的小說也預計那時候發表！

感謝大家一直以來的支持！
之後我也會繼續努力的！（鞠躬

----------


## 弦月

＜第四章　星月部落＞

啊啦啊啦，打完了居然已經十二點了，去睡了（癱倒

-----------------------
「那個……請解釋一下，為甚麼妳要騎我。」棕熊型態的傲牙有些不甘的問道。

「欸，你可是熊耶！熊不是超會爬山的嗎？而我只是個可憐無助的小女孩而已，又沒有你那種可怕的爪子……」「可憐無助」的巡語裝出柔弱的語氣，說著說著還拍了拍他的頭」

「好啦……這個理由我還可以接受，不過，為甚麼連這傢伙也在我背上！」他轉頭怒吼道，「你好爪好腳的，是不會自己走啊！」

「順便嘛……」菲爾平靜的說道，「反正你背上還有空位。」

「為甚麼我們要跟這個白（目）狼人組團呢……其實我們可以自己組團的嘛……」傲牙有些放棄的自言自語道，「小鬼，妳說是不是？」

「要我說幾次！我不是小鬼！」巡語一改剛剛的嬌弱語氣，拳頭狠狠的砸上他的腦袋。

「再打就給我下去……。」

「哼！」

闇夜三煞傭兵團現正位於爪國的和瞳國交界處的星月山上。

而他們的目的地則是位於接近山頂上的星月部落。

「啊！看到建築物了！」巡語興奮的指著前方喊道。

雖說是建築物，那不過也只是幾頂草棚罷了。

「奇怪了⋯⋯古赫那傢伙不是說到了會有獸出來迎接的嗎？」

「有，在那兒。」菲爾跳下他的背，朝他們的左前方望去，「嘖，是獅子⋯⋯」

果然，正有三頭成年獅緩緩朝他們走來。

為首的是一頭毛色金黃，鬃毛碩大而蓬鬆的巨獅，而他身後的兩頭雌獅看起來也不好惹，長長的尾巴左右搖甩著。

雄獅輕輕的朝他們三個點點頭。

然後，他以稍嫌彆扭的通用語開始說起話來了，「我，語言，不好，見諒。」

「啊，不會。」畢竟曾經是堂堂的餐廳老闆，傲牙待人接獸的功夫應該算是不錯的（傲牙：至少比白（目）狼和小鬼好），一瞬間化為獸人形態後，他站在最前面應對道。

這頭大概有他一半高度的巨獅點點頭，繼續說道，「我，清，首領。妹妹，姚，姊姊，禹。」一邊說著，他還用尾巴拍了拍身旁的兩頭雌獅。

「啊，你好，我是傲牙，這是菲爾和巡語。」

「你好。」清停了幾秒，再度開口道，「任務是，櫻，提，尋找薄荷。」

「等我一下⋯⋯」

「欸，你們兩隻聽不聽得懂他剛剛最後一句？」傲牙轉過身，低聲詢問另兩位同伴。

「聽不懂。」菲爾毫無思考就說，「我討厭獅子。」

「啊，是不是在說某隻叫做櫻的獅子提了這個任務，要我們去找薄荷啊？」

「嗯，好像是呢。」傲牙點點頭，「畢竟古赫那裡的單子的申請者是叫做櫻沒錯。」

「好的，我們會找到薄荷的。」他轉回去繼續話題，「有沒有什麼特殊指標呢？」

「有。吼！（冰！）」

隨著他的吼聲，一頭耳朵雪白，鬃毛還沒長齊的少年公獅叼著一個斜背包迅速的的腳步跑了過來。

他將小背包遞給傲牙，點點頭，又鑽回自己的草篷中。

傲牙將它湊近鼻子一聞，果然還留著一點淡淡的，屬於薄荷的清涼氣味。

「山頂附近。吼！（一路順風。）」

就這樣，三獸在雄獅響亮的咆哮聲中，啟程。

（分隔線先生躺在這裡（？）

「話說，那個薄荷為什麼叫月光薄荷？」巡語發出疑問

「我怎麼會知道，那隻獅子說話不清不楚的……」一離開談話對象視線就開始抱怨的傲牙有些不悅的道。

「果然是獅子，哼。」

「欸，你到底和獅子有多少過節啊？」

「很多。」菲爾伸出爪子扳弄著，「大概十一……不，是十二吧……還是十三？」

「你該不會又炸了別獸的領地？」

「哪有，這次是……算了，以後再跟你講。」

「一定跟毀掉東西有關……」傲牙喃喃自語道。

「話說，我們現在的行動也太漫無目的了吧？我們到底在往哪走啊？」巡語錘了錘他的腰喊道。

「沒有漫無目的！」領頭的菲爾忽然停了下來，轉頭說道，「這個包的味道跟風中飄來的氣味有些相似，而且，根據我的判斷，身為主角的我們不論如何一定都會遇到困境，所以這種東西一定長在什麼懸崖峭壁的地方！」

「這是什麼歪理！還有主角那個又是怎樣！」

「不要問，你會怕。」巡語搖搖頭，拍了拍他的腰。

（這個時候不是應該拍肩膀的嗎……）

吞下了殘忍的身高話題，傲牙繼續對菲爾的菲爾的話提出質疑，「對了，你剛剛說你沒有漫無目的，為甚麼我們已經走了兩小時都還沒到？」

「不知道。」

完全斬釘截鐵的不知道。

「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下，說，「反正咱們又沒再趕時間⋯⋯天快黑了，明天再繼續吧？」

「好啊！！巡語去打獵！」巡語快樂的飛奔而去。

「難道……？」

「難道什麼啦！」對於菲爾意味深長的「難道」感到不安的傲牙吼道。

「你的夜視能力不好！」

「對，對，對，就是這樣。」大概猜想到如果和他吵，一定又會演變到像之前一樣情況的傲牙揮揮爪子，兀自撿起柴薪來了。

「當狼真好。」菲爾很莫名的發出滿足的，宛若幼崽般的吼聲。

「是啊，當熊也很棒啊！」沒有打斷他幼稚的行為，傲牙繼續自己的生火行動。

「兩位！我帶食物回來了！」巡語的聲音從不遠處傳來。

「今晚先休息吧，別累壞了。」

晚餐吃的是烤松雞。

夜間的守夜排班是他，巡語，菲爾這樣的順序。

「那，我先睡囉！晚安，菲爾，傲牙。」不知道怎麼爬上樹的巡語找了個看起來挺堅固的樹丫，就這麼掛在上頭，閉眼，入睡。

「晚安。」菲爾靠著樹幹，眯上眼睛。

「晚安，三小時後換班喔。」

（分隔線先生從地上爬起來了）

《半夜》

棕熊龐大的身軀隨著呼吸規律的上下浮動。

此時，一抹黑影從樹上竄下。

「嘿嘿，接下來就是人家的回合了～」露出尖尖的小虎牙，白髮的少女帶著燦爛的笑容悄聲無息的走進被深夜籠罩的森林之中。

選項：

A傲牙發現動靜

B傲牙沒有發現動靜

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！

比數：

A：B=5：1

A派：銀星，蒼爺，冰菊，斑夜，托比 

B派：小伊默

－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－

這次的選項很重要喔！雖然沒有對錯之分，但這次真的會有截然不同的劇情喔！

恭喜第四章更新！

這裡是明明就要考重要的考試還跑來打小說的弦月_(:3」ㄥ)_

畢竟最近大家的小說都變得好活躍害我超緊張的wwww

對不起，我一直超想更新小說的可是國三真的好忙啊（哭爆

而且好多人用「嘿我在國外」這類的跟我炫耀⋯⋯（翻滾

總之就是！今次出現一堆不怎麼重要所以名字亂取的獅子！

還有很莫名出現的分隔線先生！

然後投票期到下禮拜六！

下禮拜或更久之後！月光薄荷篇的結束！敬請期待！

對了這章我是背著我媽用平板在床上打出來的沒有校正，所以當然不會有被廢棄的部分w

我在打這章的時候腦中一直迴盪十面相耶怎麼辦wwwwww

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 帝嵐

弦月~我終於能來捧場啦
之前因為家裡的事都只能匆匆掠過
現在能像現在這樣寧靜的回文
真舒服~
好啦~投票啦,我選A
廢話感覺像豹子又像老虎的傢伙
都出現了,傲牙能忽視他嗎(純屬個獸心裡話)
那菲爾也真是的,惹了一堆禍上身
感覺就像個孩子似的

以後也都會來投票和捧場的
那麼加油啦!

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

A和B要選哪個好呢...
雖說選A感覺會有打鬥
不過我選B好了!!!((敲議事槌
我想看他們被抓走或東西被偷

OAO
上弦月妳不要緊張嘛(?)
我才是那個緊張的～
不過你很厲害欸！
竟然用ipad 打完幾千字
我最近忙著畫某個東西所以沒什麼進度(炸
那我們一起加油吧！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這次蒼爺我就選 A

騎在傲牙身上的感覺不錯呢XD

期待下一篇

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      恭喜妳更新啦！新的一章果然非常精彩，傲牙用熊的樣子載一人一狼，真是辛苦他了。對了，上次戮月也有投票，只是當時期限已經過了，如果算上他的票AB就會平爪，這樣弦月應該也很難處理吧。

      總而嗥之，本狼還蠻好奇菲爾、傲牙和那隻鱷魚的穿著；因為目前有明顯描述穿著的只有巡語，本狼想這個問題已經很久了，所以這次就趁回覆個狼自作主張提問囉！倘若弦月方便，懇請回答！

      最後終於到了選擇時間，這次應該是票選本狼考慮最久的一次，最終本狼選擇──A，因為如果巡語的魔力或攻擊力就算傲牙發現叫菲爾一起抵抗都無法抗衡(個狼猜測)，那麼傲牙沒發現一定事態會更嚴重！這是以現實發生去想像未發生的一種技巧。

      最後祝福弦月靈感源源不絕之外，也能順利考上夢想中的學校！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                                         北極凍狼    斯冰菊    好奇發問

                                                                                                               狼版12年8月3日    22:57

----------


## 弦月

> 總而嗥之，本狼還蠻好奇菲爾、傲牙和那隻鱷魚的穿著；因為目前有明顯描述穿著的只有巡語，本狼想這個問題已經很久了，所以這次就趁回覆個狼自作主張提問囉！倘若弦月方便，懇請回答！


To：冰菊
不好意思我還是沒有寫到關於衣服的事……（都這個節骨眼了
那就……臨時來補充一下？
傲牙通常只穿一條伸縮度好到爆炸（？）的褲子
就算任意切換兩個型態都是沒問題的（那啥？？
然後菲爾因為之前一直自己行動所以多少有穿一些輕形盔甲
然後盔甲下面穿的就不一定了，通常是短袖+短褲
至於那個鱷魚……因為他退休了所以要穿什麼就隨他吧（？
不過標示分會長地位的胸章他還是會帶的（戴在哪就不一定了

還有，劇情沒有你想像的那麼精彩啦……
這次只是巡語的屁孩行為而已（？
（「那部分」的劇情……嘿嘿，慢慢期待吧！
不過還是感謝支持囉！

然後大家都想騎傲牙耶為什麼XDDDDD

----------


## tobyhokh

我來選：A~~ >w<

想騎傲牙+1(可能因為我和菲爾一樣是狼？


==問題區(？)==

「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下，說，「反正咱們又沒再趕時間⋯⋯天快黑了，明天再繼續吧？」

「好啊！！巡語去打獵！」巡語快樂的飛奔而去。

「難道……」

「難道什麼啦！」

「你的夜視能力不好！」

「對，對，對，就是這樣。」大概猜想到如果和他吵，一定又會演變到像之前一樣情況的傲牙揮揮爪子，兀自撿起柴薪來了。

「當狼真好。」菲爾很莫名的發出滿足的，宛若幼崽般的吼聲。

上面我有點看不明白到底是誰說哪句.......

此外，"闇夜三煞傭兵團現在正位於爪國的和瞳國的交界處的星月山上。"

會不會用"闇夜三煞傭兵團現在位於爪國和瞳國交界處的星月山上。"會比較好呢？不然可能"的"會出現太多.......？

----------


## 弦月

> 我來選：A~~ >w<
> 
> 想騎傲牙+1(可能因為我和菲爾一樣是狼？
> 
> 
> ==問題區(？)==
> 
> 「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下，說，「反正咱們又沒再趕時間⋯⋯天快黑了，明天再繼續吧？」
> 
> ...


感謝提醒，我去修
還有那個建議的部分是bug喔，之前本來有更多只是修掉了所以「的」沒有改到，感謝指正OwO

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      其實當本狼仔細讀過這一章之後，還發現不少要改的地方；想到為了協助弦月在文學之途上能走得更順遂，這次特地幫弦月挑錯字以及更改一些文句，更改的範圍如下。




> 「欸，你可是熊耶！熊不是超會爬山的嗎？而我只是個可憐無助的小女孩而已，又沒有你那種可怕的爪子……」「可憐無助」的巡語裝出柔弱的語氣，說著說著還拍了拍他的頭」
> 
> 「好啦……這個理由我還可以接受，不過，為甚麼連這傢伙也在我背上！」他轉頭怒吼道，「你好爪好腳的，是不會自己走啊！」
> 
> 「順便嘛……」菲爾平靜的說道，「反正你背上還有空位。」


「欸，你可是熊耶！熊不是超會爬山的嗎？而我只是個可憐無助的小女孩而已，又沒有你那種可怕的爪子……」「可憐無助」的巡語裝出柔弱的語氣，說著說著還拍了拍他的頭。

「好啦……這個理由我還可以接受，不過，為甚麼連這傢伙也在我背上！」他轉頭對著白(目)狼怒吼，「你好爪好腳的，是不會自己走啊！」

「順便嘛……」菲爾平靜反駁，「反正你背上還有空位。」




> 「為甚麼我們要跟這個白（目）狼人組團呢……其實我們可以自己組團的嘛……」傲牙有些放棄的自言自語道，「小鬼，妳說是不是？」
> 
> 「要我說幾次！我不是小鬼！」巡語一改剛剛的嬌弱語氣，拳頭狠狠的砸上他的腦袋。
> 
> 「再打就給我下去……。」
> 
> 「哼！」
> 
> 闇夜三煞傭兵團現正位於爪國的和瞳國交界處的星月山上。
> ...


「為什麼我們要跟這個白（目）狼人組團呢……其實我們可以自己組團的嘛……」傲牙有些放棄的自言自語，「小鬼，妳說是不是？」

「要我說幾次！我不是小鬼！」巡語一改剛剛的嬌弱語氣，拳頭狠狠的砸上他的腦袋。

「再打就給我下去……」

「哼！」

闇夜三煞傭兵團現正位於爪國和瞳國交界處的星月山上。

而他們的目的地則是位於接近山頂上的星月部落。

「啊！看到建築物了！」巡語興奮的指著前方吶喊。




> 「啊，不會。」畢竟曾經是堂堂的餐廳老闆，傲牙待人接獸的功夫應該算是不錯的（傲牙：至少比白（目）狼和小鬼好），一瞬間化為獸人形態後，他站在最前面應對道。
> 
> 這頭大概有他一半高度的巨獅點點頭，繼續說道，「我，清，首領。妹妹，姚，姊姊，禹。」一邊說著，他還用尾巴拍了拍身旁的兩頭雌獅。
> 
> 「啊，你好，我是傲牙，這是菲爾和巡語。」
> 
> 「你好。」清停了幾秒，再度開口道，「任務是，女兒，櫻，提，尋找薄荷。」


「啊，不會。」畢竟曾經是堂堂的餐廳老闆，傲牙待人接獸的功夫應該算是不錯的（傲牙：「至少比白（目）狼和小鬼好。」），一瞬間化為獸人型態後，他站在最前面確實展現精湛的應對技巧。

這頭大概有他一半高度的巨獅點點頭，繼續說道，「我，清，首領。妹妹，姚，姊姊，禹。」一邊說著，他還用尾巴拍了拍身旁的兩頭雌獅。

「啊，你好，我是傲牙，這是菲爾和巡語。」

「你好。」清停了幾秒，再度開口講完剩下的內容，「任務是，女兒，櫻，提，尋找薄荷。」




> 隨著他的吼聲，一頭耳朵雪白，鬃毛還沒長齊的少年公獅叼著一個斜背包迅速的的腳步跑了過來。
> 
> 他將小背包遞給傲牙，點點頭，又鑽回自己的草篷中。
> 
> 傲牙將它湊近鼻子一聞，果然還留著一點淡淡的，屬於薄荷的清涼氣味。
> 
> 「山頂附近。吼！（一路順風。）」
> 
> 就這樣，三獸在雄獅響亮的咆哮聲中，啟程。
> ...


隨著他的吼聲，一頭耳朵雪白，鬃毛還沒長齊的少年公獅叼著一個斜背包以極其迅速的腳步跑了過來。

他將小背包遞給傲牙，點點頭，又鑽回自己的草棚中。

傲牙將它湊近鼻子一聞，果然還留著一點淡淡的，屬於薄荷的清涼氣味。

「山頂附近。吼！（一路順風。）」

就這樣，三獸在雄獅響亮的咆哮聲中，啟程。

{分隔線先生躺在這裡（？）}

「話說，那個薄荷為什麼叫月光薄荷？」巡語發出疑問。

「我怎麼會知道，那隻獅子說話不清不楚的……」一離開談話對象視線就開始抱怨的傲牙頗為不悅。




> 「話說，我們現在的行動也太漫無目的了吧？我們到底在往哪走啊？」巡語錘了錘他的腰喊道。
> 
> 「沒有漫無目的！」領頭的菲爾忽然停了下來，轉頭說道，「這個包的味道跟風中飄來的氣味有些相似，而且，根據我的判斷，身為主角的我們不論如何一定都會遇到困境，所以這種東西一定長在什麼懸崖峭壁的地方！」
> 
> 「這是什麼歪理！還有主角那個又是怎樣！」


「話說，我們現在的行動也太漫無目的了吧？我們到底往哪走啊？」巡語搥了搥他的腰開始耍任性。

「沒有漫無目的！」領頭的菲爾忽然停了下來，轉頭堅定回覆，「這個包的味道跟風中飄來的氣味有些相似，而且，根據我的判斷，身為主角的我們不論如何一定都會遇到困境，所以這種東西一定長在什麼懸崖峭壁的地方！」

「這是什麼歪理！還有主角那個又是怎樣！」




> 「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下，說，「反正咱們又沒再趕時間⋯⋯天快黑了，明天再繼續吧？」
> 
> 「好啊！！巡語去打獵！」巡語快樂的飛奔而去。
> 
> 「難道……？」
> 
> 「難道什麼啦！」對於菲爾意味深長的「難道」感到不安的傲牙吼道。
> 
> 「你的夜視能力不好！」
> ...



「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下並轉頭望向白髮少女，「反正咱們又沒在趕時間⋯⋯況且天都快黑了，不如明天再繼續吧？」

「好啊！巡語去打獵！」巡語快樂的飛奔而去。

「難道……」

「難道什麼啦！」對於菲爾意味深長的「難道」感到不安的傲牙再次爆發。

「你的夜視能力不好！」

「對，對，對，就是這樣。」大概猜想到如果和他吵，一定又會演變到像之前一樣情況的傲牙揮揮爪子，兀自撿起柴薪來了。




> 「晚安。」菲爾靠著樹幹，眯上眼睛。
> 
> 「晚安，三小時後換班喔。」
> 
> （分隔線先生從地上爬起來了）
> 
> 《半夜》
> 
> 棕熊龐大的身軀隨著呼吸規律的上下浮動。
> ...


「晚安。」菲爾靠著樹幹，瞇上眼睛。

「晚安，三小時後換班喔。」

（分隔線先生從地上爬起來了）

《半夜》

棕熊龐大的身軀隨著呼吸規律的上下浮動。

突然，一抹神秘的黑影從樹上竄下。

「嘿嘿，接下來就是人家的回合了──！」露出尖尖的小虎牙，白髮的少女帶著燦爛的笑容悄聲無息的走進被深夜籠罩的森林之中。

      總而嗥之，不光是弦月，只要是所有的文學創作者，難免在剛開始創作的時候會有一些錯字問題以及為了呈現個獸風格而造成文句不順的情形；只要經過專家指導或是個狼進修苦練文筆，基本上都能改善甚至於根除這些缺點。綜觀弦月的這一章，本狼可以歸納出弦月寫作的幾點還需要加強的地方。

      1.「錯字雖然不多，卻還是有。」：雖然這有可能是因為弦月用人類母親平板打字的緣故，不過力求無錯字可以嗥是寫作最基本的要求。關於這一點，本狼建議弦月只要是有疑問的詞彙，就上國語辭典網站查詢，絕大部分都能找到正確用法。

      2.「對話的部分，『道』字使用的太過頻繁。」：「道」字使用量點到為止即可，每一次都用反而會顯得累贅。同理，說、言、講等字也是同理，建議交互穿插讓作品充滿多元的豐富活力。

      3.「小說情節進展過於偏重敘述。」：這是很多初出茅廬小說家會犯的錯誤，情節發展可能本身很精彩，然而，如果一味的如同記流水帳般敘述，會使得讀者會逐漸失去耐性！過於平鋪直敘的敘述會令小說的精彩度不夠，這時「換句話嗥」就是非常重要的提振精彩度方式之一。以下本狼就以本文舉例：

       「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下，說，「反正咱們又沒再趕時間⋯⋯天快黑了，明天再繼續吧？」→「巡語！不要理他了！我們準備過夜！」傲牙隨便挑了一個位置盤腿坐下並轉頭望向白髮少女，「反正咱們又沒在趕時間⋯⋯況且天都快黑了，不如明天再繼續吧？」

       本狼這次的更正和評論似乎太過單刀直入了些，然而，弦月也不必氣餒；畢竟所有偉大的文學家都曾經是新爪，增廣見聞、多方閱讀以及定期定量創作是提升文學功力的三大法門。最後祝福弦月能完成《尋源》以及未來無數篇擲地有聲的作品唷！

                                                                                    北極凍狼    斯冰菊    嗥重心長

                                                                                         狼版12年8月5日    01:14

      附註：在本狼更改修正過的版本中，紅色代表錯字或使用錯誤的標點符號，藍色則表示全面改寫過的部分。

----------


## 弦月

> TO  弦月：
> 
>       其實當本狼仔細讀過這一章之後，還發現不少要改的地方；想到為了協助弦月在文學之途上能走得更順遂，這次特地幫弦月挑錯字以及更改一些文句，更改的範圍如下。
> 
> 
> 
> 「欸，你可是熊耶！熊不是超會爬山的嗎？而我只是個可憐無助的小女孩而已，又沒有你那種可怕的爪子……」「可憐無助」的巡語裝出柔弱的語氣，說著說著還拍了拍他的頭。
> 
> 「好啦……這個理由我還可以接受，不過，為甚麼連這傢伙也在我背上！」他轉頭對著白(目)狼怒吼，「你好爪好腳的，是不會自己走啊！」
> ...


TO：冰菊
唔嗯……
這樣看下來錯誤和需要修正的地方真的頗多的呢……
冰菊對我真是太好了，
還花費那麼多心血，大半夜的替我修改……（要好好休息喔
弦月再此深深的感謝你（鞠躬
其實我當初就是因為不想用太多「說」才會換成「道」的
沒想到會過於氾濫啊……真是太大意了（筆記
然後，自動選字啊啊啊啊……
其他關於形容詞和連接詞不足，以及動作敘述不清楚的問題我也會改進的
不過我這篇除了錯字和贅字外，應該就會保持原狀了
當然留下來是為了勉勵自己用！
那就再度感謝斯冰菊的辛勤指導！
我會繼續努力的！

----------


## 斑夜

沒想到我還趕得上投票日期
本來想說大概是沒機會了~

這次我選A!因為除了第一章的爆炸場面外，好像很少打鬥的場面?
想看看傭兵團的實力!

----------


## tobyhokh

TO 上弦月: 
為什麼投票中沒我的名字? 你偏心......QAQ

----------


## 弦月

> TO 上弦月: 
> 為什麼投票中沒我的名字? 你偏心......QAQ


不好意思！
已經補上了！！
最近都沒來動這個，抱歉了……
下一章估計星期六吧？可能更晚

----------


## 弦月

＜第五章　午夜＞

棕熊的耳朵微微抽動幾下。

「奇怪……？有聲音？」半夢半醒的傲牙撓了撓耳朵，緩緩睜開了眼睛。

橫躺在樹下打盹的白狼。

以及……？

「巡語呢？巡語哪去了？」他跳了起來，四處張望著。

再度確認樹上已經沒了女孩的蹤影，他緊張地搖搖菲爾。

「我還想睡覺……。」狼人雙眼微張，斜睨了他一眼，翻身，自顧自的又睡了下去。

「呃啊……好，那你繼續睡覺，我要去找巡語，給我顧行李，聽到沒有！」

「……。」依然維持著背對他的臥姿，菲爾揮揮手打發他。 

「那現在嘛……」

沒有腳印，也沒有什麼明顯的蹤跡。

傲牙雙爪伏地，嗅了嗅地面。

有條微弱的氣味線朝著西方延伸。

「記得，如果巡語回來了，隨便你要狼嚎還是要怎樣，叫我一聲。」留下了這句話，傲牙頭也不回的循著氣味線離去了。

(´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  

「怎麼會……」

傲牙有些苦惱的佇立在一處小溪前。

那氣味散部在溪的兩側，其所有者的去處已無從得知。

「可惡！堂堂本傲牙大爺居然會敗在這種三歲小獸（？）的把戲裡！」

「嗚──嗚──」貓頭鷹的鳴叫聲。

隨著一陣拍翅聲，牠停在傲牙身後的枝上。

「嗯……？山民嗎？」說著，他轉身面對聲音的來源。

「嗯，真敏感，久仰大名了，瞳國的哈萊爾熊。」

 枝頭上坐著一個背生鳥翅、褐衣、白褲的短髮少年。

 「哼，彼此彼此。」勾出了微笑，傲牙道，「先不問你為甚麼知道我的種族好了，山民先生，請問你有沒有看到一個大概七、八歲，白色頭髮的女孩子？她是我的旅伴，我現在正在找她。」

「沒有呢～」少年開始梳理起自己的羽毛，一副愛理不理的樣子。

*真沒用……*傲牙心想著，就要轉身離開。

「不過──」貓頭鷹少年搧動翅膀，飛向天空，拋下了一句話，「我知道月照特別充足的那個懸崖長著許多薄荷呢～」 

「……？」

 傲牙開始狂奔了起來。

(´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  

「嘿嘿，我真是太聰明了～趁著傲牙和菲爾睡著的時候出來摘薄荷，明天早上他們一定會誇獎我！」巡語快樂地心想。

她攀著嵌在山壁上的石頭，小心翼翼地向下爬。

「嘿！」巡語跳到一個平台上稍作休息。

這個平台上長著一棵樹，細長的樹枝向四面八方延伸。

其中一根，剛巧伸向她的目的地。

一叢叢薄荷堅毅的生在山壁上，長著細毛的柔軟葉片在風中微微顫動。

深吸了一口氣，巡語俐落的爬上樹。

接著，緩緩的朝山壁上的薄荷移動。

(´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  

「巡語！」

傲牙所經之處，一隻隻鳥兒受驚飛起。

「巡語！妳在哪裡！」他邊跑邊喊。

然後……

感覺自己絆到什麼東西的傲牙往前一撲

「磅咚！」愚蠢的撲倒聲。

「欸！死棕熊！給我閉嘴！」害傲牙跌倒的罪魁禍首縮回自己的腳爪，滿臉不知道是不屑還是單純起床氣的表情。

那是一個年輕的獅獸人。

他有著深棕色的短髮和銳利的綠色眼睛，毛色沙黃，四爪、吻部及尾尖卻是雪白的，身上還穿著莫名新潮的藍色上衣、白色運動褲。

「為甚麼我總是會遇到一些小鬼……」他喃喃自語著，打算繼續往前跑。

「還不道歉啊！」獅獸人繞到他面前，跟他比起來異常矮小的身軀擋住了他的去路。

「小朋友，哥哥現在再忙，等一下再陪你玩好嗎？」傲牙用哄騙小孩般的語氣道。

「你當我幾歲？」

「呃啊……！」這個月第n度低聲下氣的傲牙覺得自己的耐性一再受到考驗，「對不起吵到你睡覺了，請你乖乖繼續去睡覺，我現在忙著找人，真得沒空陪你在這裡耗了……。」

「什麼？找人嗎？」比剛剛看起來清醒許多的獅人少年耙耙蓬亂的棕色獅鬃，抹抹臉，說：「剛剛有一個穿著黑衣服的白髮女孩跑過去了，你在找的是她嗎？」

「對！就是她！拜託帶我去找她吧！」

「好啊，沒什麼不可以──不過，之後要請我吃東西喔！」

「好啦好啦，快帶我去找她。剛剛有個山民說她可能在一個月照充足的懸崖那裡，你知道那是哪裡嗎？」

「那應該再說星月崖吧？來，跟我走！」

少年往前衝刺。

(´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)  (´･ω･`)

「就是這裡啦，人勒？」獅人少年雙爪環抱胸前，歪頭問道。

「應該在下面……」

傲牙走到懸崖邊，探出身子一瞧。

枝葉間，有個緊抱著樹枝的身影。

巡語。

不知為何，她的身後似乎有什麼東西在反射月光……？

「快……快構到了……」巡語努力伸長右臂，「我得再往前一點……」

「巡語！」他喊了她一聲

「诶诶诶诶诶诶！！！！傲傲傲傲傲牙你你你怎麼跑出來了！」她驚恐的抬起頭來，滿臉不相信，「你真的是傲牙嗎？」

她身後的光芒也在一瞬間中消失了。

「妳在幹嘛。」他冷冷的問。

「在……散步啊……？」巡語眼神游移。

「別騙了，妳在摘薄荷對吧。」

「咕嗚……對啦，本來想給你們驚喜說……」她看起來有些失望。

「小朋友，你最好快上來。」獅人少年也跟著探頭張望，「那棵樹不是什麼強壯的樹喔，妳要薄荷我等一下摘給妳……話說為甚麼
最近那麼多人都想要這薄荷啊……森林裡明明一堆的說……」

「什麼？你說什麼？」傲牙轉頭望向少年。

「我說啊……」

「啪擦──」

一個不詳的聲音。

「诶……？」

樹枝應聲斷裂。

「巡語！！！！！！」

巡語隨著傲牙的喊聲，向下墜落、墜落、墜落……。

本章沒有選項，下一章會直接接續本章

－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－
恭喜第五章更新！（為甚麼每次都說同一句話
感謝冰菊前輩與各位指點，我學到很多
不過……我想想還是說一下好了
這本來就是隨興、隨筆、想到哪裡寫到哪裡的東東嘛～（被打
雖然這樣，我還是會努力修文筆的。
希望之後想提供建議的獸用一下悄悄話，或者旁徵博引什麼的，太直接的話我有點接受不能啊……不過還是感謝大家願意指點我（鞠躬
還有如果看不懂還是要跟我講喔！

好，不說這個了！
今天是弦月期待以久的電腦日（？）！
不過，本來想連發兩章的，只是我媽完全不給我更多的時間打完第六章啊……
還有我不會發巡語便當的別擔心（？
至於山民是什麼、獅獸人的名子以及巡語背後的不明閃光物是什麼以後大概都會有解釋的！
下一章很快就來了，應該是薄荷篇的結局了
接下來就是徵角角色的出場了！
請大家期待吧啊哈哈哈哈哈哈！！！！！！！（被揍飛

----------


## 弦月

＜第六章　懸崖下＞

「巡語！」

棕熊震耳欲聾的咆哮聲使林間的鳥兒受驚飛起。

「喂！喂！拜託你閉嘴！要我說幾次，現在是半夜耶！」用雙爪堵住耳朵的獅人少年一臉無言的望著他，「難怪山民不想幫你……」

「不要那麼冷靜好不好！巡語掉下去了耶！」他吼道，「這裡可是斷崖耶！」

「呃……畢竟我也住在這附近一陣子了……我可以跟你保證，這個山崖其實沒你想像那麼恐怖，就算摔下去只要不是人類的話應該不會怎樣啦……」

「可是，巡語她是……！」

「好，好，好，既然你這麼擔心，我們下去看看吧。」少年無奈得聳聳肩，往另一個方向走去。

傲牙不放心地立刻跟上。

同一時間──

「嗚……幸好有這棵樹，不然就死定了。」 

樹上垂掛著一隻奇妙的小動物。

長而銳利的爪、黑與白的毛皮、以及……

反射著月光的細長尾巴。

她靈巧的翻上樹梢，眨眼間，又變回了七、八歲女孩的模樣。

「這個模樣可不能輕易的讓人看到呢～」巡語自言自語著，望向腳下，「咦？那是……」

地上，有著散落一地的樹葉、被壓斷的樹枝──以及一團顯眼的白毛球。

那是一頭年輕的白雌獅。

「嘿咻！」巡語立刻跳下樹，有些吃力地抱起那頭雌獅。 

──氣息微弱，但沒受什麼傷。

「哈囉，妳聽的到我說話嗎？」巡語輕柔地搖了搖她。

雌獅微微張開了她那有著櫻花般色澤的雙眼。

「薄荷……！」她發出獅吼與通用語交雜的吼叫，掙扎著想脫離巡語的懷抱。

「等等，不要緊張，我叫巡語，妳是……？」

「櫻……」隨著草叢的窸窣聲出現了一個男聲。

「……！」白雌獅的眼睛倏地睜大，似乎想說些什麼，卻又昏了過去。

 「……。」出聲的獅人少年陷入了沉默。 

「巡語！」跟在獅人少年後方的傲牙也穿過樹叢過來了，「妳有沒有怎麼樣？有受傷嗎？沒事吧？」 

「哎呦，沒事啦！」巡語投以一個爽朗的笑容，「只不過，薄荷沒摘道就是了……。」

「妳呀！」傲牙狠狠的（輕輕的）敲了她的腦袋，「平安就好……」 

「為甚麼你的口氣聽起來跟老爸一模一樣呀……不對，老爸好像會說『妳死在外面沒有人會去救妳聽到沒有！』之類的？」

今夜不太想吐槽的傲牙露出了淺淺的微笑，他道，「我們先把這隻獅子帶回去好了，薄荷什麼的明天再說吧！」

「好喔～」

「那你呢？要不要一起回……咦？獸呢？」四處張望了一下，那個獅人少年已經不知道跑哪去了。

 (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

當他、巡語以及臨時被叫醒的菲爾回到星月部落時，獅子們都還沉睡著。 

破曉的山林，安靜得很。

「嗯……我們應該叫醒他們嗎？」傲牙悄聲問道。

「獅群裡應該會有守夜的。」菲爾露出很複雜的表情，輕聲回應。

話音剛落，便有一頭年輕雄獅踩著小碎步過來了。

「吼！」一確定來者何獸，他發出短促的咆哮。

接著，從最大的那個草篷中走出了那頭巨獅，清。

「你們回來了。」清朝他們點了點頭。

「薄荷，有找到嗎？」

「有是有啦，只是……」開口的傲牙瞥了一眼巡語。

「櫻也回來了。」他看了看傲牙橫抱在爪中的白雌獅。

「啊，她就是櫻嗎？」巡語問道，「我在星月崖下面發現她的。」

「已經告訴她不要去，讓傭兵。」清搖了搖頭，「摔下去，第三次，不同地方。」

「是……是嗎？」

「櫻，帶進茅的窩。巫醫，能治。」清用鼻子指了指另一邊的森林，「我帶路。」

清闊步往入口的反方向走去，兩獸一人跟在其後。

----------


## 弦月

＜第七章　薄荷？＞

離聚落有一段距離的地方，有個特別以木材搭建的木帳。

當然，沒有門板。

「茅，起來。」清用前腳戳戳伏在地板上睡著的雌獅。

那頭雌獅除了右臉的一片沙黃，身上各處皆為雪白。

她緩緩睜開桃紅色的雙瞳。

「櫻！」茅花了幾秒理解目前情況後，立刻衝上前舔拭傲牙才剛放下的櫻，「妳回來了……。」

「媽……媽？」在激烈的舔拭下，櫻微微張開了眼。

「好厲害？」菲爾喃喃自語道。

「閉嘴，現在沒有獸有閒工夫吐槽你。」傲牙轉身瞪了菲爾一眼。

「櫻先休息，其他事，中午再談，」清向他們點了點頭，「找個草……是誰！」

平淡的口吻突然轉為咆哮，毛髮賁張的清凶狠地怒視門口。

「老頭子，這麼快就不認得我啦？」出現在門口的，是那獅人少年，「虧你還一直找我，現在連我的氣味都不認得了？」

「你……」清的態度並沒有比較和緩，他咬牙切齒地道。

「嘿，嘿，別激動，他們還在這兒呢。」獅人少年露出了無畏的笑容。

「回到部落，換回獸型。」

「不要。」

「換回來。」

「不要！」

「給我換回來！」

身型巨大的清憤怒地撲向獅人少年。

「好啦，好啦！」獅人少年轉瞬間變回獅子的樣貌，格擋住了清的攻勢，「你的攻擊變弱了呢！」

他化成的這頭有著白鼻、白尾、白腳爪的沙黃色雄獅，體型竟然不亞於對常人來說已經很壯碩的清。

「他們……好像。」菲爾難得說出一句正經話。

真的如此。

銳利的綠眸、相似的體型、同一套路的攻擊模式……

「你真的該退休了呢！」一把推開清，占上風的獅人少年爪子出鞘，就要往清的臉上揮去。

「吼！」

這時，已經完全清醒的櫻撲上前抱住獅子少年。

「吼！」獅子少年一屁股坐下，沒好氣的向櫻吼道。

「吼！」連清也加入了獅吼聲中

「那個，菲爾，知道他們在說什麼嗎？」面對一連串獅吼，傲牙完全處於什麼都不知道的狀態。

「我是獅子嗎。」菲爾瞪了他一眼。

「好像沒有我講話的空間對吧？」巡語苦笑道。

「好啦，好啦！你這個老古板！都已經幾年了你還想維持這種方式統治獅群嗎！」獅子少年突然又開始用起了通用語。

「這樣，對我們才是，最好。」清只是冷冷地望了他一眼。

「才不好！你也不想想這些草蓬、這個木帳是誰搭的！是誰建議你去學通用語的！又是誰、幫你跟繁星山的獅群交涉的！」

「草蓬，可以沒有；木帳，可以不用；交涉，也可以用，聯姻，來解決。」

「然後，你就把我和那個繁星山的母的湊做堆？」

「有何不可？」

「跟我決鬥……」

他咆哮著，撲向了清。

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

戰鬥的結果呢……

「沒輸沒贏呀……」獅子少年變回獸人型態，躺平在地上。

「不，你勝。」令人驚訝的，清居然改變態度了，「聯姻的事，我太急了。我也打算退休了。」

「啊，沒關係的。如果你妥協了，我就什麼都不計較了。」

「那，喜歡，誰？」

「我才不說呢！」獅子少年難得露出彆扭的神情，眼神飄忽不定，不時觀察著一旁的櫻的表情。

「我懂，不問。」清露出微笑。

「那個……我想天也亮了，我們就出去摘薄荷囉？」傲牙望了望屋外。

「不用，任務已畢。」

「什麼！？」巡語大喊。

「任務，尋找月光薄荷。」清用尾巴拍拍在他身旁的獅子少年，「我，清，全名是月光清；我兒子，月光，薄荷。」

「等等！所以你的名子是薄荷？」巡語不敢置信的張大嘴巴，「那我為甚麼還要那麼辛苦的去摘薄荷！不是你叫我們摘的嗎？」

「對呀，那你為甚麼要給我這個袋子？」傲牙從口袋裡掏出清交給他的袋子。

*等等，我之前都沒注意到，這個氣味……？*他突然意識到了什麼。

「啊，這是我的隨身物品，因為櫻很喜歡薄荷，所以我常常會摘薄荷給她。」名為薄荷的獅人少年一把抓回那個袋子。

「那那那那那為甚麼櫻會在崖底？」說話變得結結巴巴的巡語又問。

「櫻說，因為她覺得我總是會去那邊找薄荷，所以她去那邊找我，又不小心滑下去了。」

「很好，一切都連接起來了！」菲爾突然大吼。

「連接什麼？」

「我們會這麼辛苦，一切都是傲牙的錯！」

「關我什麼事！為甚麼又牽扯到我這裡來了！」

「在第四章是你自己同意了巡語的猜測的，你又沒有繼續問下去。」菲爾露出一如既往的理所當然表情。

「總之就是這樣！你們的任務結束了！可以走了！掰掰不送！」薄荷揮了揮手，很隨便就要打發他們離開。

「薄荷。現在，你是，首領，好好說話。」

「诶……诶诶诶诶诶诶！我變成首領了？進展也太快了！」

「是你說要當的，我退休。不過，我可以順便輔佐你。」

「什麼……」

之後的發展呢，月光薄荷小朋友變成了星月部落的年輕首領，月光清則是快樂的安享晚年（？）去了。

他們和繁星山的聯姻計畫暫停，轉而以貿易、交流、互助的聯盟式邁進。

並且，每位星月部落的獅子目前都很努力的在學習通用語，在部落裡不能變成獸人這項規定也被廢棄了。

「我們下次再來的時後，他們應該會變成很強盛的部落吧？」巡語問道。

「是呀，反正問題解決了，錢也拿到了，美好的結局嘛！」傲牙說。

「這之後呢？」菲爾問，「爪國分會超遠的……我們要先回去瞳國的分會，還是乾脆直接邊旅行邊幫助路人？」

選項：

A回分會，接任務（賺錢走向）

B直接開始旅行（旅遊走向）

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！

比數：

A：B=0：4

A派：  

B派：蒼爺，小伊默，冰菊，斑夜

－－－－－－上弦月廢話區－－－－－－－

我知道我這兩章寫得很不好對不起……然後我終於實現一次發兩章的願望了

恭喜第六章和第七章更新！

這裡是下下禮拜有重要考試的弦月QwQ

這兩章本來是同一章，只是內容太多了所以就切開了w

抱歉把打鬥部分省略掉了，目前沒什麼靈感……

以後如果有空可能會回來改w

然後這次投票期隨意，我要碰到電腦可能要等跨年了……

總之終於把薄荷篇結束掉了！

薄荷是那隻獅子有沒有很驚訝！！！！（銀牙某部分得好像猜對了ｗ

我很久以前就決定這麼寫了，只是真的寫出來還是有點怪

然後我本來打算把那個＂提＂也變成獅子（詳見第四章清說的任務內容）只是後來作廢了。

看不懂歡迎直接提問，想幫我修請用悄悄話（啥

總之就是這樣！我要去讀書了！（下潛

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼爺我要選b選項

話說一次看兩章也不錯呢WW

期待我的人物登場

弦月繼續加油喔

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

B!!!
怎麼我剛回來就更新了，還兩章OAO
好吧薄荷竟然是獅子名我還滿訝異的W
弦月餅加油囉！ヾ(*´∀｀*)ﾉ

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      恭喜妳更新啦！本狼等妳的傑作等好久了。本狼真的沒想到薄荷是獅子的名字，而那個獅人少年是清的兒子和櫻的哥哥。還有，巡語其實不是人類，反而是貓？

      難得菲爾在這兩章沒那麼討獸厭，至少「闇夜三煞」的第一個任務誤打誤撞成功了！恭喜唷！想想本狼個狼的更新，也許10月底吧……

      至於選項本狼選擇──────*B*，直接開始旅行就可以，在異國遇到奇風異俗感覺更有故事發展性呢！況且只要抓到那個任性水神，就會有一大筆賞金，邊接任務邊旅行，本狼個狼估計應該可以應付開銷吧。

      最後祝福弦月靈感源源不絕，本狼也快要將電腦暫時轉作功課考試取向(可惡的教育體制！)，本狼深信弦月會考得很好的！

                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    衷心期待

                                                                                  狼版12年10月18日    16:31

----------


## 弦月

To:蒼爺
謝謝捧場，你的小說也加油：D
我一定會好好使用你的角色的OwO/

To:小伊默
妳的小說呢咚咚咚咚咚咚咚咚咚（←←這是敲碗聲
感謝妳有訝異到～埋梗埋的很辛苦（尤其是這種短期梗

To:冰菊
是的，難得菲爾「比較」不白目w
另外也謝謝祝福～

～～～～～～
好我要說一件事
我發現我在寫這三章的時候完全忘記清說過櫻是他女兒的事了(謝謝冰菊留言讓我發現了
總之就是這三章我是以「櫻和薄荷是互相喜歡的青梅竹馬」的概念下去寫的…………（抓頭
所以請容我把櫻是清的女兒的部分改掉拜託……
對不起我真的太蠢了wwwww

順便在這裡補完劇情好了w：
某個雨天，清和薄荷因為意見不合吵架，薄荷直接衝出部落，櫻在後面追他沒追到，然後櫻就去委託了傭兵公會，清以為櫻只是想幫他找兒子而已，所以同意了。
然後櫻繼續找薄荷，然後這樣那樣這樣那樣櫻就跌下山谷了，之後就是現在看到的故事了w
啊，還有櫻和薄荷是青梅竹馬這件事眾所皆知，可是他們兩個互相喜歡這件事還沒公諸於世這樣

就這樣，謝謝大家捧場

----------


## tobyhokh

事實上，文章中有一個問題喔~~

"「沒輸沒贏呀……」獅子少年變回獸人型態，躺平在地上。

「不，你勝。」令人驚訝的，清居然改變態度了，「聯姻的事，我太急了。我也打算退休了。」

「啊，沒關係的。如果你妥協了，我就什麼都不計較了。」

「那，喜歡，誰？」

「我才不說呢！」*薄荷*難得露出彆扭的神情，眼神飄忽不定，不時觀察著一旁的櫻的表情。

「我懂，不問。」清露出微笑。"

為什麼突然出現了名字"薄荷"了？ 前面也一直是用"獅子少年"的......... 0.0


現在發現自己有點上出現在小說中.........XD
不知道弦月現在還接受蒸餃嗎？

----------


## 弦月

感謝指正OwO/
然後蒸餃持續開放中，歡迎各位有興趣的獸來填寫OwO/

----------


## 斑夜

一次把薄荷篇全看完了
感覺是...很懸疑很歡樂又有趣味的一篇!
月光薄荷是名字讓我吃驚了一下
然後很喜歡完全狀況外的菲爾w

這次我選B
到處旅行的機遇應該會比公會的任務有趣得多?

弦月繼續加油喔!

----------


## tobyhokh

弦月喔，下一章什麼時候才有啦？我好想看喔！

----------


## 弦月

＜第八章　密林中的部落＞

「吶，吶，我們到底要去哪裡呀？」巡語一面撥開擋住去路的樹叢、有些不耐煩的問道。

「走左邊，直接回瞳國、回分會；走右邊，我也不知道會到哪裡，還是可以回分會。」走在最前頭、負責開路的傲牙回頭瞪了她一眼，「有個不知道在想什麼的小鬼說想要走有趣的那邊，所以我們走了這條詭異的山路。」

「麻煩死了。」走在最後的白毛狼人冷冷的說道。

「你也沒有比較好，是誰說山路太難走，他知道通往大道的捷徑。」

「反正不是我。」

菲爾很明顯就是一副「管你說什麼，我才不會承認」的態度。

「好啦，不是你，不是你。」傲牙再度用熊爪劈開一顆不知名的、形狀扭曲的怪樹，「話說這裡的樹也長的太噁心了吧……是日照不足的關係嗎。」

「話說，傲牙，好像起霧了呢？」巡語小跑步追上前方的他，眨眨眼，證明眼前的矇矓並非眼花。

「好像是呢......。」傲牙加快了開路的速度，「這樣下去會很危險，我們得快點離開這裡。」

「好喔。」巡語爬上他的肩膀，「就拜託你揹我囉！」

「喂！後面的！跟上！」他頭也不回的對著後方大吼

一劈、一斬，又一棵樹倒下。

「奇怪了，我怎麼有種樹怎樣也砍不完的感覺......。」

「啊！傲牙！前面有部落！」坐在他肩膀上的巡語突然站了起來，大叫道，「前面有條被踩出來的小徑，有看到嗎？跟著走就對了！」

「好，妳坐好，不要掉下來了。」傲牙雖然知道自己的肩膀寬闊的能坐上兩個人，但他對這鬼靈精怪的小鬼還是有點不放心。

「跟緊囉，菲爾。」隨著話，他轉頭望向理應在背後的白毛狼人，「诶？」

他赫然發現，在後面默默跟著的，不是菲爾。

那是一頭獵豹。

……說是獵豹，但，他卻有著一身與眾不同的花玟。

 沒有自信的紅色眼睛左右轉動著，然後，頭也不回的跑了。

「那是……？」

「不知道。」巡語搖搖頭，表示自己也不認得那頭豹。

「那就別管那頭豹了－－重要的是，菲爾勒！」傲牙握緊拳頭，對天咆哮。

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

傲牙和巡語到達了部落。

這個部落是在茂密的樹林間建立的，居民們似乎是藉由砍樹並將樹木拿來造屋的方式清出了一片空地。

不過，空地周圍恣意生長的樹木並沒有遭到砍伐，這些互相纏繞、歪扭而粗壯的怪樹替部落提供了一個天然的屏障。

也因為這樣，這個部落就只有唯一的一個入口而已。

「嗯……」

一人一獸剛剛看到的那頭獵豹就擋在那唯一的出入口。

「誰……」獵豹低聲的說道，那雙眼睛依然沒有直視著他們。

「呃……我是傲牙，她是巡語，我們是闇夜三煞傭兵團。」

「……」不知為何，傲牙有一種那頭獵豹不斷縮小的感覺。

「……請問，你是？」

「漾漾！你在幹嘛！」

突然，一個精力充沛的吼叫聲自獵豹背後傳來。

然後，另一個獵豹腦袋就這樣出現在這頭豹的上方

「嗚喔喔喔喔喔喔！是超稀有的外來客耶！」

操著一口流利的通用語，這頭花色普通的獵豹伸出爪子指著他們

「哥……」

「你們好！歡迎來到森慾部落！我是血華，首領的兒子，這是我弟弟血漾，他比較怕生，不好意思。」血華滔滔不絕。

「嗯……」血漾點點頭，縮到血華的背後去。

「我們是暗夜三煞傭兵團。」傲牙對著個性迥異的兩豹再次介紹道。

「不是我想吐槽你們啦－－你們只有兩個人。」血華吐吐舌頭，表情尷尬，「第三個怎麼了嗎？」

「這就是我們來這裡的目的……」傲牙用半抱怨的口吻問說，「他是隻藍眼睛的白毛狼人，長得挺大隻的，可是行為舉止和五歲小獸根本差不多，有時候還會沒頭沒腦的做出奇怪的事……重要的是他居然還給我搞失蹤－－所以想請問你們有沒有看到他？」

話音方落，無論是外向的血華抑或內向的血漾都露出了凝重的表情。

兩頭豹互望一眼，點了點頭。

然後，由血漾開口了。

「他是……什麼時候失蹤的？」努力讓那雙紅眼正視傲牙，血漾說，「是不是起霧，然後就不見了？」

「霧……？」

似乎有這麼一回事呢，傲牙心想。

「恩，好像是。」點了點頭。

「是傭兵團對吧？」血華接著問下去，「那正好，有事想拜託你們幫忙。」

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

通過那個入口，映入眼簾的是一棟棟的小屋。

這些小屋確實是用與林木相同的材質所建造，更加證實了傲牙一開始的猜想。

血華與血漾兩兄弟將他和巡語帶進了其中一間木屋裡。

「老爸！是超稀有的外來客耶！」碰的打開（撞開）門，血華用興奮的語氣大吼，「是傭兵團喔！」

「哦？傭兵團？」一頭雄獵豹自他的座位上跳下，用狩獵般的姿態緩步走了過來，「叫什麼名子？」

橘色的雙眼閃著銳利的光芒，語氣嚴肅，絲毫不帶一點笑容及友善的氣息。

「呃，我是傲……」「你在白癡什麼！炎牙！」

話都還沒說完，便被另一個女聲給打斷。

今天所見到的第四頭獵豹從似乎是廚房的地方衝了出來，長尾狠狠掄甩在被稱做炎牙的獵豹身上。

炎牙嘴角鬆弛，縮了縮身子，笑了起來。

剛剛的雄風完全一掃而空。

「什麼高姿態呀，裝模作樣……」這頭雌獵豹滿臉嫌惡的瞪著炎牙。

「好啦，好啦，老婆大人，之前我在書上讀到，要當一個好首領就必須有威嚴！今天難得有外來客，就讓我試試看嘛～」用跟剛剛完全不同的語氣向他的伴侶撒嬌道。

「什麼書。」雌獵豹面不改色。

「《第一次當村長就成功！教你領導村民的九十九種神奇技巧！》」炎牙唸出一大串似乎是書名的東西。

「那種東西可以準備燒了。」雌獵豹滿臉鄙視。

「诶～怎麼這樣嘛～」嘴上這麼說，心裡還在思考著是否應該連都還沒看過的第二集和第三集一起拿去燒。

「那個，不好意思？」雖然不想破壞他們的氣氛啦，不過這樣被晾在旁邊好像也不是辦法，「我們還在這喔？」

「啊，不好意思，是客人吧？」雌獵豹轉向他們，像變了一頭豹似的露出完美的笑容，「我是血月，這是我伴侶，炎牙。請問今天
來拜訪我們，是發生什麼事了嗎？」

「老媽，這是傲牙和巡語，他們的夥伴失蹤了，而且，跟魂木、荊爪、斑鼻等等一樣，是起霧後就突然不見的。」血華這麼說道。

血漾點點頭，表示同意。

「哦？傭兵團，能幫上忙嗎？」雄豹炎牙挑起眉。

「我們的辦事效率一向很高的！」明明共事後只接過一次任務，巡語卻一副「交給我們就等於任務已經完成一半了」的自信表情。

「那麼，就拜託你們幫忙囉？」血月詢問道，「報酬什麼的，你們回來再和你們算，不要為了錢什麼的而太勉強自己喔？」

「不會啦，熊本來就是山中的動物了，至於這孩子，我也會好好顧著她的。」傲牙瞥了瞥巡語。

巡語回瞪了他一眼。

「那，這個地圖給你。」血月以眼神示意血漾，後者將嘴裡叼著的卷軸交給傲牙。

「畫著紅色圈圈的是村民消失的地方，至於那些叉叉都是一些斷崖、深水湖泊等等的危險地方，你們要注意喔。」

「嗯，謝謝你的提醒。」傲牙頷首致謝，再度背起巡語，走出小屋。

「對了！血漾，你跟著去。」

門關上的那一刻，炎牙突然喊道。

「為甚麼……」滿臉不情願。

「你果然還是太內向了，多跟別人接觸，這樣你和血華以後才好繼承我的遺志啊！」亂說話的下場，果然還是被血月掄尾懲罰了。

「蛤……」

雖然嘴裡抱怨著，血漾還是跟了出去。

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

仔細看了一遍地圖，傲牙開口向巡語和剛追上來的獵豹血漾徵求意見

「來吧，決定要去哪裡。」

選項：

A先去調查村民消失的地方

B稍微過去看一下打叉的地方

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！

比數：

A：B=3：4

A派：血漾、蒼爺、托比、 

B派：銀芽、小伊默、銀星、冰菊

－－－－－－弦月廢話區－－－－－－－

好久沒更新了（用力哭

謝謝一直鞭策支持我的大家（土下坐

總之嗷嗷嗷嗷今天結業式啊啊啊啊啊啊！然後明天開始要寒輔

偉大的弦月又撐完一個學期了（什麼

今天快樂的把好久以前就一直有在打的東西打完了（高興

這章出現了血漾和血漾的家人（家豹？），希望寫得還可以

有問題請告知喔～

沒意外的話下禮拜也會更新喔～～

那就敬請期待吧～

然後改標題絕對不代表更新速度會變快，單純是字太多弦月看他不爽而已（什麼

對了最後一件事投票期到下周四喔（？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 月光銀牙

終於更新拉(敲爛弦月的碗
我想先去看看打叉叉的地方(?

恭喜弦月又撐過一個學期(灑花

以上

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

B唷OWO
喔耶妳終於更新了各種愉悅(?
裡面充滿各種笑點呢XD一直會心一笑
好了那麼我要繼續催妳告訴我一聲妳可以準備開茶館了唷AWA(#

----------


## 帝嵐

弦月，咱們都撐過了 :jcdragon-nod-ebby: 
也很高興尋源終於又更新了(灑花~
那麼答案當然是B啦
驚險的劇情是一定要有的啦！
也祝弦月今後能飛黃騰達喔！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

弦月終於更新啦~

選項的話，我要選A喔~

期待下章發展

另外要進行上次那尚未完成的莫名其妙的劇情也是OK的喔XDDD

----------


## tobyhokh

好棒喔，有第八章了！OWO

我選...........A 先去調查村民消失的地方

弦月加油哦！owo

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      恭喜妳終於更新啦！最新章沒有菲爾讓本狼有些驚訝呢。也許是因為他太惹獸厭的關係？至於迷霧失蹤的情節，本狼有看《關鍵時刻》某一集，嗥中國西南抗戰時期有國軍進駐，結果那邊霧氣非常濃厚，甚至於還出現比人類還要高大的野狼！野狼咬死了一個人類，後來聽到槍聲奔回森林消失無蹤。也許菲爾不為獸知的一面就是如此？

      血漾一窩本狼個狼認為是這一章的亮點，原來炎牙也是怕太太俱樂部的成員；畢竟野外相較於人類社會比較性別平等，狩獵的幾乎都是母獅，公獅基本上只要睡覺就好。總而嗥之，本狼認為血漾也許會經由這次探險變得更加成熟以及勇敢！

      最畫龍點睛的一句，個狼想當然耳就是傲牙對菲爾的形容，畢竟要是找不到他，他的餐廳就得關門大吉啦！最後來嗥選項，本狼這次決定選──────*B*，本狼個狼狼格縱使保守，卻也有些叛逆；人類要本狼愈不去做本狼就偏要做，況且這樣也比較刺激！祝福弦月靈感源源不絕，也在此提前祝弦月狼體健康、萬事如意！

                                                                                                   北極凍狼    斯冰菊    搶拜早年

                                                                                                        狼版13年元月27日    23:46

----------


## 弦月

＜第九章　藍色石雕＞
「差不多該到了吧……」傲牙眨眨眼，環視四周，「巡語，方位呢？」

「穩定的朝著正北方前進，應該快到了吧？」傲牙肩上的巡語這麼回答。

一熊一豹一人方才達成的共識是先到打叉的地方搜索，於是，傲牙選了一個最近的叉叉－－位於營地北方一段距離處的堪卡湖。

不過，隨著他們越往北走，周遭的林木雖然沒有營地四那樣的擁擠而交纏，反而是以許多粗壯、不曉得已經活了幾個年頭的巨木為主。

比普通樹的樹幹還要粗的枝枒交織著，這茂密的林蔭覆蓋了天空，樹底的一切都蒙著一層陰影，呈現深綠、深棕、甚至是黑。

「血漾，這條路你或你的族人走過嗎？」畢竟一路走來似乎比走到部落時要容易許多，擋住道路、需要傲牙親自清除的枝幹也比想像中的少，他不禁問道。

「……」血漾抬起頭來望著傲牙，點點頭，接著又搖了搖頭。

「族人走過，而你沒有，是這個意思嗎？」他又問。

血漾這回很肯定地點了頭。

「好吧，這也難怪。」表示肯定。

「巡語，不可以下來喔。」人類在陰暗的地方應該什麼也看不到才對，他叮囑肩上的女孩，以免對方又做出什麼離奇的舉動。

「我幹嘛要下來，下來還得自己走。」傲牙只覺得肩上傳來巡語的說話聲以及翻動、揉摺紙張的聲響，「不過是真的很暗沒錯，有些看不清楚了。」

說著，她似乎就這麼將地圖摺起。

「地圖不可以亂丟喔。」

「你當我幾歲。」

傲牙都可以想像巡語說這話時臉上的表情了。

「嗯，應該接近了，空氣變冷了。」巡語說。

「冷？」畢竟自己都沒什麼感覺到。

也許是因為對方是沒有毛皮的人類，所以特別敏感吧？

「呃，就是，那種味道啦！濕氣的味道。。。。。。該這麼說嗎？」

「我也聞到了呢。」傲牙抽抽鼻子，同樣感覺到對方所說的那種氣味。

「啊，看到了。」

傲牙所指的方向果然有一個湖泊。

這個湖其實並沒有想像中的無邊無際，要說其實也只不過才半畝大，水面倒映著樹影，呈現深青色。

「你也下來看看吧。」他將巡語放回地面上。

「就只是個湖而以，沒什麼特別的嘛！」巡語沿著池邊行走。

「喂，小心一點喔。」

「藍石。」已經沉默好一陣子的獵豹血漾突然說出了這兩個字。

「什麼？」一人一熊同時轉向血漾。

「藍石……那其他！」血漾像見著了什麼恐怖的事物一般雙眼睜的老大，轉頭便跑。

「喂！血漾！回來！」雖然這裡是屬於對方的領地，但血漾獨自一豹行動，傲牙多少還是會擔心的，「巡語，我們去追他！」

說著，也打算飛奔而出。

「你打算追一頭獵豹？在這種地方！」巡語不可置信地大喊道。

「難道我們要置他於危險之中嗎！」傲牙吼回去。

「先想想自己做的做不到吧，別衝動，冷靜下來。」寶藍色的雙眼毫無平時嬉鬧時的稚氣，此時的巡語，有種似乎連傲牙都可吞噬的氣勢。

「哼……」傲牙撇過頭去，但心中已打消了念頭。

「好嘛，我們先到處看看嘛？」巡語的語氣恢復了原本的天真無邪。

「嗯……好啦。」他搔了搔頭，重新面對巡語「是我不對，我沒道理這樣吼你，對不起。」

「哦？原來傲牙也是會道歉的嘛！」慧黠的大眼巴答巴答地眨動，巡語道，「他剛剛提到藍石對吧？我們分頭找吧？」

「要找什麼？」

我又不知道那個叫「蘭實」的東西長什麼樣子，是要從何找起啊……。他這麼心想，但也聽話地朝著巡語的反方向走去。

「都叫藍石了，大概就是藍色的石頭吧？」巡語則是繼續沿著池邊走著，不時撿起地上的石子檢視，「你覺得呢？」她轉身。

「是這個嗎？」傲牙彎腰拾起一塊深藍色的碎塊。

「你在哪裡找到的？」

「那邊啊，有很多耶。」

傲牙爪指的方向有塊半人高的岩石聳立著，它的周圍則散布著一些有大有小的石塊。

巡語走近那些石塊，仔細端詳了起來。

這些看似不相干的碎塊，都有著一個共同點。

──它們或多或少，都沾染著一層深藍。

「如果說……？」她發出了不確定的聲音，一面試著將其中的兩塊拼湊起來。

完全吻合。

「傲牙，拼的起來，拼的起來！」巡語驚呼著，一面加快速度，將碎石一塊塊地組合起來，「還缺，還有嗎？」

「嗯，這邊還有。」雖然不清楚巡語到底發現了什麼，但也認命地幫助巡語撿拾部分離的較遠的碎塊。

然後──

「不行，差一塊。」

巡語環抱手臂，有些懊惱的看著躺在地上的石塊們

──也許，該說是石雕。

一尊有著一條蓬鬆的大尾巴、坐得直挺的獵豹的石雕。

「缺了額頭的這一塊，真的沒有了嗎？」巡語問道。

「沒了，到處都找過了，這些石頭雖然有點分散，但都沒有離得太遠，所以大概是被偷走了吧？」他提出猜測。

「偷走？偷這種沒價值的塗漆石頭有什麼用處？」巡語大言不慚地說道。

「喂，話不要亂說，也許它很有價值啊？」

「怎麼可能有價值，除非……」她像是想到什麼了一般睜大了眼睛，「那塊的材質不一樣！」

「啊，是這樣啊！」傲牙一瞬間也理解了，「寶石……之類的嗎？」

「嗯，一定是。」巡語肯定道，「而且，我猜這一定是神器什麼的，不然血樣也用不著那麼擔心。」

「所以包括村民消失的這一切都是這些東西造成的囉？」

「這我就不敢斷言了，大概吧。」巡語搖搖頭，「那麼，我們還是先回去向炎牙他們回報吧……嗯？起霧了？」

「是呢，你還是上來吧？」傲牙背向巡語蹲下，「我們倆不要分散比較好。」

但，過了幾秒，他依然沒有感覺到女孩爬上他肩膀。

「等……巡語……。」傲牙轉頭確認情況，「等……我才剛說完……。」

熊爪抵著額頭，他的背後已經沒有了女孩的身影。

霧在四周飄盪著，傲牙可以感覺的道，它正慢慢的變得愈來愈濃。

「巡語！」他大吼著，「如果你在這附近就回答我！」

一片詭譎的沉默。

「可惡……」

要去找巡語呢……還是直接回營地去……？

他心想著，卻遲遲下不了決定。

如果是幾分鐘之前，他一定毫不猶豫地選擇前者。

但，巡語的話，以及那雙澄澈的寶藍色雙眼卻讓他卻步了。

眼看著霧變得越來越濃，傲牙必須立刻下定決心。

他選擇……

選項： 

A找尋語

B回去報告

注意！你的選擇將會影響劇情極深！
*本章選擇時不需要考慮傲牙的想法及思考迴路，只需要選擇你希望看到的發展即可

比數：

A：B=4：0

A派：蒼爺、路恩、銀星、卡滋

B派：


－－－－－－弦月廢話區－－－－－－－
沒綽啦這裡就是明天就要段考的弦月啦（什麼口氣
*吃我的更新啦！！！！！*（拖走
靈感這種東東總是會在段考前一天冒出來
這章可是我冒死在我媽回家前用四十分鐘飆出來的
總覺得打得太趕了都沒在注意修飾詞語和檢查錯字qwq
抱歉大家看看就好不要太挑剔了qwq
是說打廢話花了更多時間qwq（什麼
雖然我很想說這是會考前最後一更了(?)不過下禮拜連假大概會再生個一章出來
那麼這次投票期就到三月三十一號吧～（？
謝謝大家又認真看完了弦月的廢話OwO/
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 帝嵐

喔喔弦月終於更新啦！
那麼某這次的選擇是A
神秘的雕像出現了
血漾不尋常的反應和巡語的行動，不調查怎麼行呢！
（不過濃霧那裡也讓某思考很久～
總而言之，恭喜弦月啦！
明天的段考也要加油喔！（我們是後天QwQ

----------


## 卡斯特

更新了更新了～(?
文章還是一如往常的既精彩又有弦月風~~~

當然是A啊啊啊啊！！！
快去找尋語尋語尋語呀啊啊啊啊啊！(#
我還想看尋語變成萌萌毛毛的東西呀！(x

不過失蹤的獵豹與獵豹雕像讓我突然想到，該不會有梅杜莎吧0A0(想太多
然後不愧是萌血漾(?

也祝弦月段考加油0x0//
會考也加油喔～


是說看完之後我好想去吃蒸餃喔！(別
不過想說已經去徵另一個就別了吧太貪心了www

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

弦月終於更新啦

蒼爺我等德都要老啦(?

選項的話，

蒼爺我要選A

期待下一篇跟蒼爺我的腳色登場W

----------


## 弦月

推推文章（？
還有沒有獸要投票呢？感覺這次比較不熱絡（？
這次的投票期比較短，只到明天結束喔
真的沒有獸要投票了嗎～

另外，感謝回復者的支持與期待OwO/

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

窩喔喔喔喔喔喔喔(奔來

對不起前幾章沒看到(抹臉
蒸餃的腳色登場了owo
雕像的話，感覺可以拿來召喚什麼東西?

投票的話，我選A
找人比較要緊啊啊啊啊啊(激動毛
希望傲牙拿順利找回巡語，順便拎菲爾回來(?
期待更新，弦月打文辛苦了~

----------


## 弦月

那個……這次大家都可以繼續回覆喔……OwO/
因為連假並沒有拼出新的一章
所以上一章真的是考前最後一章了w
5/16號之前的票都算數
不管是新獸老獸沒見過的獸都可以來投票喔
就算之前都沒回復過也沒關係～
那就謝謝大家的支持了\OwO/（土下座

（另外有在打算修改投票方式，敬請期待（？

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      最近本狼實在是太過忙碌，以至現在才來寫心得，敬請見諒。這章出現傲牙和巡語在玩立體拼圖的情節，老實嗥本狼都只玩平面的，立體的都沒玩過；至於為什沒有黏著劑卻可以拼回去，本狼想那些藍色的物質本身就有黏性吧！最後居然連巡語也不見了，這真是前所未有的嚴重危機啊！嚴重到和《動物方城市》最後的對峙一樣！傲牙第一次道歉也是很重要的里程碑呢！

      到了最後的選擇時間，本狼決定選────────*A*，已經讓一匹愛弄炸彈的狼不見，再將巡語的蹤跡搞丟實在太不像話。三獸/人組的核心就是要三個都在才會有趣，現在只剩一個本狼個狼想很難發展下去。最終本狼祝福弦月放榜能考上心目中理想的高中，逐夢踏實！*凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！(TRY EVERYTHIN之嗥！)*

                                                                                             北極凍狼    斯冰菊    京兆分期待

                                                                                                   狼版13年5月15日    17:58

----------


## 弦月

＜第十章　山神＞

「果然還是找人要緊呢。」

搖了搖頭，傲牙苦笑著，再度敗給了自己原本的個性

「說是這麼說啦，不過到底要從何找起啊……氣味的話……？」他伏下身子嗅聞地面。巡語的氣味是憑空消失的，完全無法作為判斷方位的依據。

傲牙又抬起頭左右張望了下，但，不管望向哪邊，都只看的到一棵又一棵樹木、以及飄散在其間的霧氣。

「還有什麼方法……。」毫無頭緒的傲牙陷入苦思之中。

忽然，傲牙的耳朵抽動了下。

「喂，給我下來。」握緊拳頭朝著其中一棵樹木就是一技直拳。

樹幹晃動著，枝葉互相摩擦，窸窣作響。

「吱吱！」

有個小身影就這麼被搖了下來，不偏不倚的落在傲牙的掌心裡。

「你知道什麼嗎。」他滿臉凶神惡煞的質問爪中的松鼠。

「吱……吱吱……？」松鼠別開頭，人性化地擺出一副事不關己的模樣(?)。

「蠢松鼠，普通的松鼠嚇都嚇死了，還想裝。」冷冷地道出對方的破綻。

「嘖。」牠的口中冒出一個絕非常獸能發出的聲響。

俐落地跳到地面，松鼠幻化成了一名身著素色連身裙，年約七、八歲的獸耳女孩。

「討厭的大笨熊。」纖細的手指著傲牙的鼻子，毫不留情的說。

「現在的山民實在是……到底是誰教出來的啊……。」傲牙無奈地抱怨道。

「不准說山神大人的壞話！」女孩皺起眉頭、不悅地大喊道。

然後，馬上摀住自己的嘴巴。

「山神大人？」雖然只有一瞬間，傲牙已經捕捉到女孩話語中的關鍵字。

「我、我才沒有說……」女孩再度撇開頭。

「這霧跟祂有關對吧？」傲牙似乎理解了什麼，面色凝重， 「別裝傻，快說！」

「也不能說是無關……可是……。」維持著別開腦袋的姿勢，斜眼望著傲牙，「山民的立場……你是知道的吧？哈萊爾熊？」

「要不然，直接叫祂出來，我親自跟祂說。」

「這……」女孩眼神飄忽不定。

「山民，我以哈萊爾熊族的名義命令妳，快去叫他出來！」已經變成近乎咆哮般的語氣，他打算威嚇這嚙齒類就範。

忽然，一個熟悉的嗓音從出現在他的背後。

「傲牙，你又在做什麼了……。」

「這種時候又是誰啦……」傲牙皺著眉轉頭查看，「菲、菲爾！？」

出現的，是不久前失去蹤跡的那頭白狼。

「你在對這個小孩做什麼。」眼中充滿微妙的不屑，菲爾鄙夷地道。

「什……倒是你，搞什麼失蹤，到底跑去哪了……。」畢竟狼都回來了，傲牙也不想多去吐槽他一貫的作風。

「總之，歡迎回來。」他拍拍菲爾的肩膀，露出微笑。

「歡迎回來？」但，這頭白狼不但沒有表現出重逢該有的態度，甚至還露出不解的表情，「傲牙，你難道吃了什麼不該吃的嗎？」

「又怎樣了？」還以為對方又在耍白目，傲牙收起微笑，不耐煩的應答道。

「不，我一直跟在你們身後，不是嗎？」

「蛤……？」

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

「好，讓我搞清楚狀況一下，你一直跟著我們？」

「對呀，我還在想你為甚麼一句話都沒講就一直往前走。」

「你也跟著我們進獵豹的村子了？」

「什麼村子，我們又還沒見到任何村子。」菲爾眉頭緊蹙，表情越發疑惑，「你真的怪怪的，你是不是走路走太久走到昏頭了。」

「沒完沒了啊……不然你自己重新說一次好了。」

「就是你們往前走，走著走著後就起霧了，不過霧不濃，我看你的身影還在前面就跟著走了啊？」

「然後呢？」

「然後幾分鐘後霧就變濃了，我繼續往前走後就看到你在威脅這個小孩了。」

「那中間呢？中間沒有了嗎？」傲牙瞥了一眼坐在一旁的松鼠山民，又問。

「沒有啊，我又沒有失蹤。」白狼聳聳肩，「說到底也才過了十分鐘而已，妳到底是在嚴肅什麼。對了是說巡語呢。」好像現在才發現一般，菲爾左右張望了下。

「現在你可以請你們家山神出來了嗎。」冷冷的眼刀砸向松鼠女孩，「都發生這種事了，我一定得問清楚才行。」

「雖然很抱歉，但真的沒辦法啦……。」因為話題突然轉向自己這邊嚇了一跳，接著有些為難的別開視線，「山神大人祂現在……現在……。」


「吵吵嚷嚷的……發生什麼事了呢，松果醬？」這時，一個溫和而柔媚的嗓音自她的頭頂傳來。

隨著這話的末音落下，四周的霧氣似乎淡了些？

「山神大人！」

另兩獸也同時朝聲音的方向望去。

在那兒憑空出現了一頭獵豹，她淡金色的毛皮如星光般熠熠閃耀，那紅寶石般的雙眸正打趣地朝他們望。

仔細一看，她身上的紋路，有點像血漾……？

「哎呀，盡是些小孩子呢～難怪那麼吵。」雌豹跳下樹，端端正正地坐下，「我是血詠，請多指教。」

「我是傲牙，你就是這座山的神明大人？」傲牙也沒有因對方的身分而有所顧忌，他直言道。

「是喔～找我有什麼事呢？」長長地尾巴輕輕擺動，半瞇的雙眸中透露出她這句話根本就是明知故問。

「當然是為了找回同伴。」

「太沒禮貌了啦你這大笨熊！」名為松果的松鼠女孩忍無可忍地抓起傲牙的爪臂就這麼直接啃了下去。

「松果！不要這樣！」雌豹全身毛髮豎立、血紅的雙眸好像要噴出火一般，她暴喝道。

「是、是……。」女孩似乎嚇了一大跳，氣焰全滅的她變回小松鼠的模樣，飛也似的奔逃離開。

「對不起啊，我都沒有好好管教我家山民～」也沒有想去追對方的意思，血詠又回到原先給獸的溫和印像。

「啊，沒啦，我也有錯。」這麼想想那個山民好像有點可憐，打算幫她說話地傲牙撓了撓頭。

「你當然有錯。」兩個聲音同時說道。

先別管其中那個完全白目的男音，另外一個，是血詠的話。

「是啊，你真的超沒禮貌的啊～哪有人一到別人的領地理就開始沒大沒小的啊～別以為你是瞳國的貴客，同伴還在我這裡走散就可以這樣亂來啊～」血詠半瞇雙眸，舔了舔腳爪，用充滿殺氣的聲音慢慢說道，「要是平常，我˙早˙就˙殺˙了˙你˙了。」

「啊啦～開玩笑的啦～說說而已說說而已～」然後再度的一秒變臉。

不……剛剛那個殺氣很明顯不是裝出來的啊！他一邊心想，一邊打了個寒顫。

「所以……這個地方到底發生什麼事了？」

「呵呵，真可愛。」舔了舔嘴，正坐的血詠站了起來並繞到他倆身後，「正確來講，我也什麼都不知道喔～」

「什麼？」

「我說，我什麼都不知道。」收起臉上隨性的笑容，她嚴肅地道，「三前，我感到我的力量有些波動，但那時我還沒有很在意。然而，到了昨天，我的力量突然大幅衰減，我甚至連以這種樣子出現的力氣都沒有了……」

「那你現在又是怎樣。」什麼時後不開口偏偏挑這時後開口的菲爾直截了當的問。

「呼呼，問的好，小狼。」

「你們知道，在這座山上，有五座石雕嗎？」

本章沒有選項，下一章會直接接續本章

－－－－－－弦月廢話區－－－－－－
呼呼呼呼呼呼呼（狂笑（來人啊她瘋了
快三個月沒更新了（大崩潰
我到底在做什麼呢（滾
是說我好像越寫越奇怪了，大家就繼續看下去吧（？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 帝嵐

恭喜弦月畢業啦～!
也恭喜終於更新啦啊啊啊啊啊
話說我也畢業啦～～～（持續無意義的吶喊
嗯嗯回正題，感覺山神很漂亮呢～改天實體化一下吧AuA
然後弦月妳的小說越來越成熟了呢，懸疑的味道有漸漸的出來了
好啦其實我這一整篇只是想跟妳說我有一直關注和支持！
所以未來也要繼續加油喔！加油！

----------


## 弦月

＜第十一章　消逝的神力＞

 「那五座石雕，分別被稱為紅石、藍石、黃石、黑石和白石。」停了一下，她又繼續說道，「簡而言之，那些東西是我力量的來源。」

「我……大概有見過藍石。」不確定自己和巡語發現的那座是否就是所謂的「藍石」，他語帶保留地說道。

不過，按照這個情節的發展，接下來不外乎就是那個吧……那個什麼封印啦、什麼魔王啦之類的。

「然後呢，你告訴我們這個又可以幹嘛。」菲爾抖抖耳朵。

傲牙狠狠地瞪了菲爾一眼，後者只是撇過頭去，不明白自己為甚麼又惹怒了這頭脾氣暴躁的熊。

「呼呼～」血詠饒富興味地看著菲爾，「叫菲爾是吧？從哪裡來的啊？」

「瞳國。」簡短地回答了句。

「哦～」半瞇的眼眸透出狡詐的光輝，淡金色的雌豹再度繞道傲牙的面前，「看樣子你有個特別的夥伴呢。」

有什麼好特別的……不過就是個超白目的狼人而已……。撇開內心的吐槽不論，當務之急還是先找到失蹤的巡語與村民，於是，他又再度開口詢問，「血詠小姐，這霧到底是怎麼回事？」

「哦，這霧啊？我製造的啊？」趴坐下來開始梳理毛髮的血詠一臉稀鬆平常地說道，「怎麼？礙到你啦？」

「你製造的！？」傲牙驚訝地張大嘴巴，有點無法理解情況，「可是村民……我……霧……可是血漾他們部落的村民還有我們的同伴都在起霧之後失蹤了耶！」

「你覺得那是我做的？」停下爪邊的動作，這位神明大人望向傲牙，「你也不自己想想看，我說過現在的我很虛弱，少了這霧的保護，我根本就只是別人刀俎上的肥肉啊，你覺得我還有力氣去把自家的信眾弄不見？」

「當然可能，神明們都是一個樣的。」一旁的白狼神色自若地再度開口，藍眼中竟有著少見的慧黠，「妳這種無名山神是靠著村民的信仰才得以存在的，力量什麼的很容易隨著信仰的程度而有所擺盪。山神一但出現，便和整個村子有了聯繫，萬一一個村再也不在乎自家的山神，而使山神消逝的話，那個村莊也會在不久的將來凋零，對吧？」

「你想說什麼……？」血詠只是靜靜地望著菲爾。

「你帶走了那些獵豹，正靠著他們苟延殘喘下去，對吧？」

傲牙聽得滿腦子疑惑，什麼神……之類的？

「如果我不承認，你又能怎樣呢？」

「我們可以幫妳。」菲爾好像換了一頭狼似的，語氣堅定，整頭狼透出一種超初他外表年齡的智慧，「承認吧，再繼續隱瞞下去，妳和妳的部落可是會雙雙殞命喔？」

「呼呼，堂堂山神血詠大人居然被五歲小獸打敗了。」血詠舒展緊皺的眉頭，露出一副沒轍的表情，「好啦，你全部都猜對了，霧是我放的，村民是我抓的，但，這可是為了全部落的性命安危所做出的、不得以的行動喔？」

「麻煩……重新講一次好嗎？」傲牙承認自己從剛剛到現在真的完全聽不懂，他放低姿態詢問道。

「呵呵呵，你輸了啦，棕熊。輸給這個小朋友。」不曉得是針對傲牙，抑或也含有對自己說的成分，血詠搖了搖尾巴。

「所有的一切，都是從三天前開始的。」

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

「也就是說你為了不讓村子因自己力量的減弱而跟著衰敗，所以綁了村民，靠著吸收他們的精神能量撐下去？」傲牙重複道。

「正解。」血詠點點頭。

「用不著這麼做吧……血月、炎牙，他們隨便一開口就可以使村民加強對你的信仰，你也就不必綁架村民了啊？」他又問。

「我說過了，這次事件並不是信仰力減弱所造成的。」血詠皺眉，一副「你到底是有沒有聽懂」的樣子，「那些石雕被破壞了。被人惡意地敲碎，取走力量來源的寶石最後遠走高飛了。」

「妳真有那麼弱？」這次開口的是菲爾。

「乖孩子，你認為那個獵豹部落有多少頭豹？」

「也是。」白狼表示理解的點點頭。

接著，又是一陣沉默。

正當傲牙打算開口詢問菲爾的想法時，他便率先說道。

「我想到辦法了。」

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

「爸！媽！山神大人的石雕被破壞了！」

焦急地奔回營地的血華氣喘吁吁的大吼道。

「什麼？石雕？」血月慢慢的走近，滿臉不信，「你這孩子，我看又在說謊了吧？血詠大人的石雕哪是那麼好破壞的？」

「媽！是真的啦！發現藍石被破壞後，我立刻就和小漾漾會合了。然後，我們接著去檢查紅石，發現紅石也是一樣的情況，經過討論決定分頭行動了，我負責回來匯報，他負責繼續確認另外三座石雕。」

「可是，那些石雕每座都附加了三層來自心國的魔術封印，如果只是普通的小山賊，是無法輕易破壞的啊？」隨後也出現在營地中央的炎牙抖了抖耳朵，「是那位長老親自下的術法耶！」

「該不會是那頭熊？」血月瞇細雙眼，模樣危險。

「是有可能，我感覺到他身上的『氣』很強烈，也許真的有破壞魔術封印的本事。」炎牙點頭附和道。

「等等，你們在懷疑那頭棕熊？」血華不可置信的張大嘴，「不，他一整個給豹的感覺就是個傻大個啊，他不會做那種事的啦－－更何況他還有那個小女孩要照顧。」

「也許那個女孩也是他的同黨，不要太相信他們。」血月低吼道。

「可是！」

一個短促的豹吼自營地入口傳來。

「小漾漾！」血華聞聲便立即衝了過去。

「......！」毛髮蓬亂的血樣睜大雙眼、呼吸急促，見血華飛奔而來，他搖了搖頭。

「這樣嗎，黃石也被破壞了啊？」小跑步跟上的血月與她身後的炎牙互望了一眼。

炎牙頷首，血月隨即開口：「我們去請雀鳴大人幫忙。」

「雀鳴大人？另一位山神？」血華疑惑得問道。

「請山神大人......？」連不常開口的血漾也發出似乎將要消逝在風中的細微聲音。

「封山。」炎牙雙眼直視面前的兩個兒子，眼神堅定，「黑石和白石藏在很隱密的地方，那個小偷絕對還沒找到，也就是說，他還在山上；而相應的，雀鳴大人也還有力量。我們必須把握這個機會抓到他。」

「跟上。」血月命令道。

夕陽將西邊的天空染成一片金橘。

四頭獵豹疾馳的森林裡，霧，再度飄起。

本章沒有選項，下一章會直接接續本章

－－－－－－弦月廢話區－－－－－－
吃我第二更！
昨天晚上本來想直接更的可是後來太累就去睡了（？
小預告下一章有蒸餃角色要出場了
大家就請繼續期待吧？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

弦月終於更新啦~

恭喜呢，看來狼跟熊可以好好合作了(?

期待下一章跟下一章的登場腳色呢

----------


## 弦月

＜第十二章　寶石的下落＞

「這樣就夠了吧？」拄著拐杖的白狼長者摸摸鬍鬚，「尥廷，偷東西真的不是什麼好事。」

「你也知道，這不是偷，只是借。」腦後繫著小馬尾的黑髮青年壓低頭頂的鴨舌帽，將剛取得的澄澈黃水晶塞進隨身的包包裡，「再說，這不過是沒什麼價值的低階寶石而已，相信就算再多拿幾塊也不會有人介意的。」

「在牙國人眼裡，這或許只是一文不值的石塊。」老者的深邃藍眼透出嚴肅的光，「這可是富含魔力－－不，應該說是神力的寶石，我猜這應該是哪位神明的東西，你用完一定要放回去。」

「好，好，好，蒼煌你真得很煩。」青年隨隨便便地應付了，「就算我不還，你們村子隨便一顆月靈礦石就可以替代這些了，不是嗎？」

他稍微打開了包包，裡面三種顏色的寶石反射著落日那艷紅的光芒。

「尥廷，這些寶石神力的象徵，隨便取用可能會造成神明的衰弱、甚至是村莊的凋亡。」蒼煌再度強調，「就算月靈礦石的魔力夠，要將其轉化為神力，也是每位神明需要自個兒努力積存的，哪是那麼好取代的？」

沒想到，名為尥廷的青年只是心不在焉的繼續往前走

「尥廷。」

沒有答覆。

「尥廷，你再這麼下去，我和你的契約就算到現在直接終止了。」蒼煌似乎有些不悅了，他以長者那富含威嚴的渾厚嗓音道。

「你想怎麼樣......？」尥廷斜眼瞥了一下蒼煌。

「我會把你偷來的東西還給這座山裡部落的村長。」頓了一下，他又開口道，「然後我會把你送回麥穗城。」

「你敢？」尥廷藍眼泛出紫光，一頭黑髮瞬間轉為張狂的白，背後更鑽出一條黑色的狼尾。

「我們得合作。」蒼煌也不希望惹的契約對象不高興，他平靜地說，「記得我們的契約內容吧？我帶你出麥穗城，你無條件替我剿滅我村的強盜。」

「......。」尥廷沒有說話，只是再度邁開了步伐。

「我會還回去。」

背對著蒼煌，他道。

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

「妳確定這樣小偷就會現身？」

都過了好些時間了，傲牙依然不怎麼相信血詠這頭輕浮而自由奔放的獵豹－－這位山神。

「當然會囉，他還在山上呢，這就代表他的目標是全部的石頭。」

「或者是你，對吧？」菲爾再度開口。

血詠點頭表示肯定。

「霧也夠多了，賊先生也差不多該現身了吧？」她從一狼一熊躲藏著的樹叢中躍出，裝模作樣地蹣跚行走著。

接著，她撲倒在路中央。

濃霧飄著，四周一片寧靜。

然而，一切，都在那瞬間。

發生了。

倒在地上的血詠忽然痛苦的咳了起來，就像要窒息一般地喘著粗氣，她面容扭曲、渾身顫抖著。

彷彿被什麼人掐住脖子一般。

「血詠！妳還好吧！」傲牙立刻從樹叢後衝出來，伏在她身邊問道。

只見她紅寶石般的雙眸倏地睜大，隨即昏死了過去。所幸，她的呼吸已經恢復了平順。

「血詠！血詠！」傲牙搖了搖這頭雌豹，「不行，完全失去意識了......先帶她回去部落好了！菲爾！快來幫忙！」

「喔。」應和了一聲，白狼緩緩地從樹叢後走出。

正當二獸正要抬起昏迷的血詠時。

「離開祂！」

這回出現在他們面前的，是血漾一家四口。

「你想對她做什麼！」站在最前頭的炎牙咆哮著。

「不要以為我們是好惹的。」血月爪子出鞘，一口潔白的尖牙隨著嘴角揚起的弧度而露出。

「傲牙......我以為你是好熊。」血華眼神飄忽不定。

反道是血漾，這回切切實實地對上了傲牙的視線。

「還回來。」他低語著，但，聲音足以讓在場所有獸聽見。

「好，好，別衝動，我把不碰她就是了。」縮回雙爪並高舉，傲牙說道。

緊張的氣氛沒有減緩，這幾頭獵豹們似乎下一秒就會撲上他、將他斯成碎片。

「欸，黑石大概就在前面了吧？」

「記得要還回去喔。」

隨著一陣沙沙聲，自樹叢後出現的，是一名年老的白毛狼人和一名黑髮的青年。

無視雙方的劍拔弩張，一狼一人就這麼穿所有獸直直往前走去。

「啊，日安。」黑髮青年還微笑著很有禮貌的向他點點頭。

「等等！」最先反應過來的是血華，他立即停止和傲牙及菲爾的大眼瞪小眼，他快步追上已經和他們拉開一段距離的白狼與青年，「請問，方便讓我檢查你們的隨身行李嗎？」

「不好意思我們在忙。」青年笑瞇瞇的答覆道。

「這事很重要，我並沒有要詢問你同意的意思。」血華吼道。

青年想直接繞過血華離開，但血華似乎完全沒有要退讓的樣子。

黑髮青年皺起了眉頭。

「就說我們在忙啦你是聽不懂喔！」就像變了個人似的，直到方才都一直彬彬有禮的他忽然暴喝了出來。

他的眼眸轉為紫色、髮色急遽變淡，最後成了炫目的白。

背後還冒出了一條黑色的狼尾巴。

「走開啦！」

「尥廷！不要這麼沒禮貌！」白狼長者就像教訓孫子一般的說。

然後，他轉向血華，並朝後者點了點頭，「不好意思，為甚麼要檢查我們的行禮呢？」

「這不關你的事。」也跑了過來的血月瞇起眼睛，瞪著這頭老白狼。

「不關我們的事，那就不用檢查了！」白髮青年輕蔑的道。

「我們山神的雕像被破壞了。」見青年不領情，血華也很直接地坦承，「神聖的寶石被偷，我們正在找尋它們。」

「所以得檢察行李。」血月做出總結。

「哼。」冷哼了一聲。

沉默著的少年，露出了狂放的笑容

「對啦，好棒，寶石就是我偷的！獵豹們猜對了喔！你看你看！」他放在袋中的手一抓，取出了三塊大小、形狀相似的寶石。

一塊紅的像鮮血。

一塊藍的像蒼海。

一塊黃的像枝頭上的果子。

獵豹們眼中泛起怒火。

「尥廷！」老狼人再度困擾地大吼一聲，「對不起，我們不是想偷，我們......！」

話還沒說完，獵豹們已經撲了上去。

「菲爾，我們也去幫忙。」傲牙急忙向扭打成一團的那群跑去。

直接衝上前的傲牙沒有看到，菲爾的動作。

「不對。」沒有倉促跟上，白狼搖了搖頭，喃喃自語道，「少了什麼，他們不是兇手。」

菲爾的狼耳動了動。

他聽見了，一種細微的沙沙聲。

「誰。」

擋在倒地的山神前，他厲聲問道。

本章還是沒有選項，下一章會直接接續本章

－－－－－－又是整篇廢話區－－－－－－
第三更ＲＲＲＲＲ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！（什麼東西
恭喜老蒼爺和小尥廷出場了
一開始就覺得這樣老少配（蛤）挺有趣的所以（？
是說下手好像有點重總覺得蒼爺好像哪裡怪怪的而且尥廷超屁的 :jcdragon-shy2: （不是在稱讚妳（#
總之就是這樣請繼續期待下一章！（走開

喔還有
*尥廷真的太屁了我對不起你們！！！！！！！！（土下座X∞*
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 弦月

＜第十三章　實情與疑點＞

「血詠。」

伏著的獵豹突然抬起了頭，雙耳輕顫。

「她變得更虛弱了。」這頭虎一般壯碩的雄性獵豹對著陰影處開口了。

「你不去救她？」一個童稚的嗓音。

從黑暗中走出來的，是那名在霧中失去蹤影的女孩。

「巡語。」

「我和血詠的職責是各半的，我做的事她管不著，相應的，我也無法妨礙她的行為。」獵豹搖了搖頭。

他望著洞穴深處，幾頭沉睡著的獵豹。

「她欺騙我。她說，這只是神力週期性的衰弱而已。」

「而我居然信了。」

「我們可是有血紋的牽絆的，但我居然就這麼信了。」

他臉上盡是無奈。

「你何不設法去挽救呢？」

「我說了，我無法阻礙她想做的事。她把你們帶進這裡，我就無法放你們出去；她不斷吸取獸民們的力量，我也無力阻止。要打破這個規則，只能等待有人來祈禱了。」

「祈禱？」

「是的，祈禱。我的『職責』有絕對的傷害性，是必須靠著言靈之力啟動的－－這言靈之力，比我們的神力的互相抑制性要來的強多了－－人們只要對著石雕許願，便等於賦予我決定『要不要做那件事』的機會。也因如此，我的兩座石雕被那群獵豹建在較為隱密的地方，只有族裡的獵豹曉得那兩座石雕的位置。」

「沒人說話你就沒辦法做任何事？」巡語又問。

壯碩的雄豹只是輕輕點了點頭。

「血詠是山中的生命之神。」

「而我，代表著毀滅。」

話音方落。

－－清脆的鈴鐺聲響起。



「雀鳴大人，請為我們封山。」



－－迴盪在山洞中的，是血月清亮的嗓音。



「血詠大人有危險。」這是炎牙。



「我們必須把小偷找出來。」血華的聲音。



「請不要讓他逃掉。」最後的，是血漾堅定的話語。



「好啦，有事做了。」

伏地的獵豹倏地站起，那體格，有如馳騁叢林的巨虎，表情則如終於逮著獵物的掠食者般欣喜。

「山神血詠為了延續神力而帶走了汝等。」他轉頭望向了巡語，「吾現在要將汝等釋放，以吾，山神雀鳴之名。」

「伏著我。」湊近巡語，他低聲道。

漆黑的洞穴忽然變的明亮，巡語終於清楚看見他的樣貌。

燦金色的毛皮上帶有不規則的斑點，漆黑的眼眸清澈動人，那條快和身體一樣長的尾巴蓬鬆而柔。

「結界，破。」以威風凜凜的聲音道出這句。

應聲，從山洞口傳來玻璃碎裂般的清脆聲響。

堵在洞口的金芒障壁粉碎成點點金光，飄落至地面，漸漸黯淡。

「可以出去了......。」

雀鳴扭曲的臉孔顯漏他的不適，像是要窒息一般，他發出痛苦的咳嗽聲，一面用力地呼吸。

「雀鳴！你沒事吧！」巡語一方面應他要求，吃力的支撐著快要倒下的山短，一面關心地問道。

做了幾次深呼吸，雀鳴的表情比較和緩了。

「沒事，這幾頭獵豹是現在的血詠的力量來源。」他道，「我放了他們，血詠自然會感到不適，所以，我相應的也感受到了。」

巡語理解地點點頭，但又像想到什麼一般的大聲說道：「那血詠怎麼辦！你都痛苦成這樣了，血詠，她不會死吧？」

「短時間內不會。有我在，她應該還能再撐一下子。」接著，他露出苦笑，「不過如果再拖我就不敢說了，我們還是快點出發吧。上來！」

在巡語攀上雀鳴的背之後，他直直衝出了洞穴。

(´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`) (´･ω･`)

「聽我說！」蒼煌再度躲開撲來的血月，皺著眉頭道，「能不能讓我講一句話？」

「先把寶石還來！」血華停下動作，咆哮著。

「尥廷！先把寶石給他們。」終於抓到空檔的蒼煌對著尥廷說。

「拿去。」尥廷一臉不情願的把寶石連同帶子扔了過來。

接住袋子的是血漾，他頭也不回地朝著血詠的方向跑去。

「現在能讓我說句話了嗎？」蒼煌又問。

「行。」血月回應。

「我的名字是蒼煌，蒼煌‧鴻‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特；這邊這位是尥廷。」他簡單的介紹了自己。

「萊恩哈特？」炎牙挑起眉。

「是的。」蒼煌點頭，「我來自心國的月影村。」

「你和替我們設下魔術的那位狼人是同一族的？」炎牙看似有些吃驚。

「如果你指的是白夜長老的話，沒錯。」蒼煌點點頭。

「那真是失敬了。」炎牙朝蒼煌行了個禮，「真沒想到......那，寶石的事應該也只是誤會吧？」

「所以就說寶石只是借而已嘛，我們會還，幹嘛那麼緊張。」白髮的青年撇過頭去，頭頂少了鴨舌帽的遮掩，可以看到長在那兒的倒三角形的狼耳一震一震的。

「尥廷，我來就好。」蒼煌給他一個眼神示意。

「這孩子來自牙國的麥穗城，是我在回國的路上遇上的。我本來在牙國辦事，突然收到另外一位長老的訊息，說我村遭受盜賊襲
擊，希望我能順便帶幫手回去，所以我就立刻趕回去了。」

「然後就遇到了我。」尥廷接了下去，「我有能力驅走盜賊，而多一位心國的情報來源對我也是好事。」

「他在找人。」蒼煌指指尥廷，「我們在這座山的山腳下遇到了一名穿著長袍的蒙面女性。她說，她手上有尥廷要找的人的情報。她還告訴我們山裡有五座石雕，上面都嵌著寶石，只要帶著去見她，她便會將她所知道的告訴我們。」

「還向我保證一定會歸還。」他轉回來面向群眾，撇了撇嘴「所以一開始就說會還了嘛。」

「也讓我說句話好嗎？」一直在旁聽他們說話的傲牙開口了，「先不管什麼都沒問就拿這件事，只是要『借』個寶石而已，有必要弄成那樣嗎？」

他一邊說，腦海裡浮現的是現場慘不忍睹的畫面。

但，蒼煌和尥廷的反應出乎他－－出乎在場所有獸的意料。

「沒有啊，我們弄成怎樣？」白髮的青年挑眉問道。

「為了避免山神力量消耗過快，我還用我村最自豪、富含強大魔力的月靈礦石填補了那個空缺。」老年狼人也搖了搖頭，「對了，我們也沒有破壞雕像，那上頭的結界是我天魔狼族的特殊陣法，我是靠著正當途徑解開封印、取走寶石的，並沒有使用任何的暴力。」

*那是為甚麼......？*傲牙心想著。

在場的三頭獵豹也陷入思考。

「你在拿走寶石後，有沒有重新下封印？」最先打破沉默的是炎牙。

「啊。」像終於想起來一般，蒼煌睜大雙眼。

「蒼爺果然是忘記了。」尥廷雙手背在後腦，「不過我們都在山裡繞這麼久了......也不怪你。」

他用來說最後一句話的音量十分的低，除蒼煌本狼外沒獸聽到。

「對了，是說小漾漾怎麼去那麼久還沒回來。」

血華一句無心的話使傲牙感到一股不安。

那隻白（目）狼，緊急時刻應該派的上一點用場吧......？

「我們全部都回去看看。」傲牙發出指令，三頭獵豹隨後跟上。

－－但尥廷還駐足在原地。

「我一定要跟去嗎？」尥廷滿臉的不情願。

「事情是你引起的，你必須負責。」蒼煌嚴肅地說。

「好啦......吶，剛剛的事，對不起，我太衝動了。」終於發表了心聲，但他也聽話地邁開了步伐，「在這山裡繞太多天了，我實在有點待不太下去了。」

「我只是很怕，在我在這山中遊蕩的日子裡，她......。而且再和這些人耗下去的話......。」

一想到她現在不知道怎麼了......。

「問到情報後我們就離開這裡吧。」蒼煌嘴角失守，露出慈祥的笑容，「先幫我把村裡的盜賊清一清，我再陪你去找人，好嗎？」

「可是我餓了。」他的一頭白髮慢慢泛出了顏色，最後變回了原來的黑，雙眸由紫轉棕，頭頂與身後的獸類特徵也消失無蹤。

「蒼爺，不知道你身上有沒有餅乾啊？」他從口袋抽出眼鏡戴上，露出天真的笑容。

蒼煌微笑著摸了摸他的頭，兩人跟隨著前方的棕熊及獵豹前進。

－－－－－－再來一篇廢話區－－－－－－
MY LITTLE 第四更～MY LITTLE 第四更～啊啊啊啊（？
MY LITTLE 第四更～
I used to wonder what 連更 to be～
Until you（被揍飛
因為上一章的小尥廷太屁了所以要洗白回來 :jcdragon-pray: 
這章有很多怪怪的東西出場了，字數有比平常的多
所以大家一樣繼續期待吧～
看看我今天睡前能不能把第五更弄出來（？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

----------


## 帕格薩斯

好喔我被自己萌殺了弦月喔嗚喔嗚(閉嘴
本來看到我被寫得那麼屁我自己都想掐死自己了說真的，看看我真誠的眼睛。(。
不過這個劇情的轉折真出乎意料──我好興奮啊！我好興奮啊！
好期待接下來的劇情喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔(回去你的坑啦你
以上，敬祝有好DER手感，靈感也源源不絕！

----------

